# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2020 às 10:31)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2020 às 19:29)

Novembro começa sem sol, encoberto todo o dia, primeiro com estratocumulus e depois com altostrtatus e cirrostratus espessos. Alguns laivos de vermelho distante ao poente, mal os vi.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2020 às 19:59)

dia bastante quente para a época do ano, hoje tive 23º mas sem sol, vento quase nulo e ambiente abafado.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2020 às 21:14)

Boas,
Estamos de novo com tempo quente e abafado de ilhas, em Novembro!!! 
Todo o dia encoberto mas com temperaturas mais de finais de Verão (23-24ºC), que, com humidade relativa na casa dos 80-90%, parecem uns valentes 30 e tal.
Ainda anda na casa dos 20ºC nesta altura, por aqui!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Nov 2020 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi um dia de autêntica pasmaceira meteorológica. Céu totalmente encoberto, vento nulo, temperaturas amenas... Enfim, cá se vai andando! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 20,8°C
Mín: 15,1°C

Agora estão 17,2°C e céu nublado. No radar aparecem algumas zonas de chuva nas proximidade, mas tais zonas não passam de virga! Felizmente a calmaria tem os dias contados!


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2020 às 02:01)

dia manteve sempre encoberto e continua, até está uma noite morna com 15.7ºC


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2020 às 11:14)

Manhã de céu encoberto. Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2020 às 12:46)

Céu muito nublado em Lisboa, 21°C, não se sente o vento, agradável.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Nov 2020 às 12:49)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, céu continua encoberto por núvens médias e altas, mas sem chuva a registar.
Vento fraco/nulo de NW.

Ambiente abafado, tipicamente tropical, com *22ºC* e *74% HR*!  
Mesmo de madrugada, a mínima ficou-se pelos 16ºC...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2020 às 14:12)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Céu muito nublado em Lisboa, 21°C, não se sente o vento, agradável.





Tufao André disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, céu continua encoberto por núvens médias e altas, mas sem chuva a registar.
> Vento fraco/nulo de NW.
> ...



Sem tirar nem por. Em Lisboa (Marquês de Pombal) já chuvisca com vento fraco. Sabe bem, estou de manga curta.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

dia igual céu encoberto com 20.2ºC 85% humidade, sente se neste momento uns borrifos na pele fracos


----------



## N_Fig (2 Nov 2020 às 15:23)

Depois de uma manhã de morrinha/chuva fraca, tivemos um período de chuva mais intensa depois de almoço, mas entretanto já voltou ao chuvisco


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2020 às 18:04)

O dia de hoje foi marcado essencialmente pelo céu muito nublado, e por volta das 16 horas, caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, mas mal molhou o chão.


----------



## RStorm (2 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

Boa Noite 

Novembro chega com tempo cinzento e céu totalmente encoberto, um brutal contraste com os últimos dias de Outubro  
Apesar da mudança, a temperatura tem se mantido algo amena e abafada. Por vezes ameaça chuva, mas disso não passa. 
O vento tem se apresentado praticamente nulo nestes últimos tempos. 

Amanhã e quarta a temperatura promete descer bem, acompanhada de nortada. Quinta haverá nova mudança e promete beneficiar novamente o sul 

Ontem: *13,1ºC / 22,8ºC *
Hoje: *14,3ºC / 21,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *18,9ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2020 às 20:47)

Céu nublado em Algés, vento moderado de norte, 17°C.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Nov 2020 às 01:24)

Que aumento significativo da intensidade do vento de Norte por aqui!! Incrível...
Literalmente do dia para noite, o vento passa de fraco/nulo para moderado a forte com rajadas! 

Temperatura em descida gradual, 16°C, e sensação térmica cada vez mais baixa! 
Céu nublado ainda.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2020 às 03:24)

uns pingos aqui e também algum vento


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2020 às 06:30)

Boas  ,

Nortada violenta por cá.
Já rendeu rajada máxima de 104 km/h no Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.
O poder do costume...


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2020 às 09:27)

Manhã de céu limpo com vento moderado de norte.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2020 às 10:05)

Bom Dia,
Domingo e segunda foram dias sem sol em Leiria, sendo que ontem ainda choveu qualquer coisa. Em contrapartida, o dia de hoje segue com céu limpo e algum vento de Norte.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Nov 2020 às 10:17)

Bom dia! 

Dia completamente diferente do de ontem, com o céu totalmente limpo, vento moderado a forte de N com rajadas e descida considerável da temperatura!  

Apenas *16ºC* actuais, após mínima que desceu aos 13ºC. 
Destaque para o aviso amarelo de vento forte em vigor das 9h às 21h, assim como para a agitação marítima! Na minha opnião bem justificado, pois durante a tarde deverá estar mais agreste ainda...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2020 às 11:41)

Actualização aqui no concelho.

109 km/h Pai do Vento
95 km/h Alapraia
90 km/h  Caparide
85 km/h  Cascais

Como é natural os  bombeiros têm tido algumas ocorrências.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Nov 2020 às 16:30)

Dia bastante ventoso e fresco, bem desagradável sem dúvida!

O vento médio tem rondado sempre os 30 a 35 km/h de N, com rajadas em torno dos 65/70 km/h. Nada a que esta zona esteja habituada... ehehe

16ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2020 às 18:31)

O dia de hoje foi marcado pelo vento moderado, que começou logo de madrugada, e continuou ao longo do dia, e algo fresco também.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Nov 2020 às 23:33)

Ao contrário de domingo e segunda, que foram dias de céu nublado com tempo ameno e calmaria total (ainda caíram umas pingas na segunda, mas que nem molharam o chão), o dia de hoje foi bem diferente. De facto, a mudança ocorreu ainda na segunda - mal a frente passou e o ponto de orvalho despencou, a humidade relativa baixou bastante e o vento, que até então era nulo, aumentou bastante e atingiu um máximo de 30 km/h.  Com a passagem da frente fria, a temperatura também diminuiu e atingiu a mínima de 16,5°C pouco antes da meia-noite. Este padrão fresco e com bastante vento continuou ao longo de todo o dia de hoje. Embora o vento não seja tão forte como noutros pontos da região, ainda assim a rajada superou várias vezes os 30 km/h que, com uma temperatura inferior a 20°C, tornou termicamente desagradável o dia de hoje. 

*Charneca da Caparica
*
Segunda
Máx: 20,9°C
Mín: 16,5°C
Rajada máxima: 29,5 km/h NNO

Terça
Máx: 18,3°C
Mín: 13,7°C (???)
Rajada máxima: 33,2 km/h 

Agora está céu limpo e a temperatura atual e mínima é de 13,7°C. A mínima deverá ser atingida pouco antes da meia-noite. Amanhã deverá começar o evento no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo, já aqui pela zona terei que esperar por quinta.


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2020 às 10:46)

Manhã de céu encoberto. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Céu nublado a muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas em Lisboa, vento frio, 12/13°C . O radar mostra a frente de precipitação a chegar (ou já a passar?) , mas o ar está seco, nem uma gota. Dia típico de neve a cotas médias se fosse em Janeiro


----------



## Tufao André (4 Nov 2020 às 12:23)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de céu nublado por núvens altas, algo frio e vento moderado com rajadas de N.
Após mínima de 10ºC por aqui, o dia segue com apenas 12ºC a esta hora!! Grande diferença em relação aos últimos dias... 

Já durante a madrugada, com a rotação do vento para E, devem chegar os aguaceiros. Situação de forte instabilidade a acompanhar com atenção nos próximos dias!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2020 às 13:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Céu nublado a muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas em Lisboa, vento frio, 12/13°C . O radar mostra a frente de precipitação a chegar (ou já a passar?) , mas o ar está seco, nem uma gota. Dia típico de neve a cotas médias se fosse em Janeiro


"Ai se fosse janeiro..."


----------



## fhff (4 Nov 2020 às 14:02)

Muito frio pelo litoral. 13 C e sensação térmica mais baixa devido ao vento com rajadas.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Sem dúvida um dia bastante fresco pela zona de Sintra, especialmente para o início de Novembro. Não tanto pela mínima, mas pelos valores actuais, que ainda rondam os 12ºC. Ao *meio-dia* a temperatura ainda se encontrava na casa dos *10ºC*.

Céu encoberto, maioritariamente por Altostratus, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

cai uns pingos aqui com 12.8ºC


----------



## RStorm (4 Nov 2020 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde

Não fosse o calendário e diria que estávamos em Janeiro 
Ontem a temperatura até foi agradável e o céu esteve límpido com sol morno, mas a nortada forte trouxe uma sensação algo fria. Hoje o vento diminuiu de intensidade mas o céu está totalmente nublado, o que acentua ainda mais a frescura 
A máxima de hoje nem chegou aos 14ºC, dia de inverno portanto 

No horizonte têm havido algumas abertas, sendo que na direção SE-E consegue-se ver as células que andam junto à fronteira. As próximas horas prometem ser animadoras para a região sul e ainda bem  Venha lá tão a esperada chuva e, se possível, umas bombinhas a acompanhar 

Ontem: *12,6ºC / 18,0ºC *
Hoje: *10,5ºC / 13,7ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: N-NE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Tufao André (4 Nov 2020 às 17:42)

Que dia mesmo frio! Nem em pleno Inverno às vezes há dias assim... 

Máxima nem aos 14ºC chegou! A esta hora continua na casa dos 13ºC e tende a estabilizar durante a noite com o aumento da instabilidade...
Vento a enfraquecer para fraco a moderado de N/NE.
Mantém-se a nebulosidade alta.

Já se começa a observar grande animação a entrar no sul!  A ver o que chega até aqui...


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2020 às 18:01)

Boas!

Dia frio aqui pela Azambuja para inícios de Novembro e quase sempre encoberto. A máxima no meu sensor foi de 14.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2020 às 18:08)

O dia de hoje foi sempre de céu encoberto, e bem frio, parece que estamos já em pleno inverno.


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

Dia de céu encoberto por uma larga faixa de nuvens médias e altas, paralela à frente que se demora na fronteira centro e sul.

Foto em Santa Iria e as outras em Almada.

12°C agora.





















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2020 às 19:46)

Já chove bem aqui por são Martinho do Porto 

penso que foi um dia de Novembro perfeitamente normal...já toda a gente se esqueceu que habitualmente era um mês de Inverno com muito frio. máxima foi de 16ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2020 às 22:04)

Boas

Hoje ainda rendeu 80 km/h  de rajada máxima,  e ontem ficou nos 109 km/h.
Ontem o cabo raso foi apenas aos 60 km/h fraquito, o modo doentio do ipma a mencionar sempre aquele sitio na descritiva como mais ventoso, não se entende.

____

50 mm para Sexta, maravilha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2020 às 22:34)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje amanheceu com céu limpinho contudo a manhã foi de céu nublado e o vento soprou bem. De facto, a sensação térmica era bem mais baixa à hora de almoço que às sete da manhã.  Foi um dia bem típico de novembro por aqui - fresco e ventoso. Cá esperamos a chuva dos próximos tempos! 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 11,5°C

Agora estão 12,1°C e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 00:16)

começa a cair uma chuvinha aqui pelo sul do Ribatejo, 10.6ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 00:26)

A calmaria chegou à Península de Setúbal... Depois dum dia ventoso, neste momento nem mexe uma palha lá fora e até está algo "quente", pois a humidade também aumentou bastante.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 01:19)

chuva moderada , sigo com *2mm*


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 01:36)

o vento a puxar aqui por São Martinho, da para ver pelo radar que a chuva está a vir de sul, estende-se agora pelo Ribatejo e Beira Baixa.
à Tarde choveu durante um bocado ainda, deve ter sido alguma células isolada


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 02:54)

david 6 disse:


> começa a cair uma chuvinha aqui pelo sul do Ribatejo, 10.6ºC





david 6 disse:


> chuva moderada , sigo com *2mm*



Coruche inaugurou os acumulados na RLC, precisamente pouco antes das 00h de hoje:






Um eco amarelo de uma célula na vanguarda da frente quente em deslocamento para NW terá passado na zona da EMA (mas não na Fajarda?):









Na análise das 00h de hoje está delineada a frente e a linha de instabilidade a afectar o sotavento algarvio:





Imagem de satélite e massas de ar àquela hora:





A precipitação já chegou aqui à Póvoa também, chuvisco há poucos minutos, *0,1 mm* na estação Meteo Santa Iria da Azóia e *1,0 mm* em Bucelas e mais estações da margem direita do Tejo para noroeste.
12,3ºC e vento em calma ou muito fraco de NW.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 04:34)

StormRic disse:


> Coruche inaugurou os acumulados na RLC, precisamente pouco antes das 00h de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



essa célula passou mais ao lado daqui, há uma estação em Coruche tem cerca de 9mm e eu vou com *6.4mm*, neste momento só cai uns pingos, ficou mais vento agora, daqui a uns minutos devo ter mais chuva, neste momento o grosso da chuva está a passar uns km mais a leste, ainda dentro do concelho de Coruche


----------



## Geopower (5 Nov 2020 às 09:42)

Início de manhã com céu encoberto. Curto período de chuva fraca por volta das 8 da manhã. Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Nov 2020 às 11:36)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada marcada por alguma precipitação, por vezes forte, mas de curta duração. O grosso da precipitação passou ao lado, mais no distrito de Santarém... 
Manhã segue tranquila, sem precipitação, céu muito nublado por vezes com algumas abertas. Para a tarde espera-se um agravamento das condições, veremos o que lá vem!

O vento tem soprando fraco a moderado de ENE, mas já rodou entretanto para SE.
Temperatura em subida, *16ºC* actuais e bastante humidade!


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 13:32)

*7.2mm*, maior parte passou um pouco mais a leste, ainda assim deu para acumular algo, de momento calmo muito escuro para o interior, vem lá uma linha que parece que vai passar poucos km a leste também...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

A madrugada por cá foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, a manhã, foi de céu muito encoberto, mas aguentou-se sem chover.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

Boa tarde

Coruche e Leiria, áreas com células fortes a caminho ou a passar perto:






*9,9 mm *acumulados na EMA de *Coruche*, um dois valores mais elevados da RLC. Região Lisboa/Setúbal e Oeste ainda só com acumulados fracos de décimas.





9,2 mm em Tomar,
4,2 mm em Santarém.

Células em movimento de Sul encurvando para NNW.






Actividade eléctrica significativa na célula que vem de Évora; longa bigorna para NNW.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 14:39)

Aqui pelo Oeste este evento está a ser um fiasco , pelo menos ate agora. 1.11 mm apenas em Alenquer.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 14:59)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Coruche e Leiria, áreas com células fortes a caminho ou a passar perto:
> 
> ...



estou a apanhar com essa bigorna deu uns chuviscos fracos deu para molhar o chão, acabei de ouvir trovão também 


tá assim aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

Essa estrutura no radar é muito parecida a um bow echo, que vai direita ao Entroncamento, se não está a dar uma trovoadona deve dar umas belas rajadas. A ver quem é contemplado...


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 15:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estrutura no radar é muito parecida a um bow echo, que vai direita ao Entroncamento, se não está a dar uma trovoadona deve dar umas belas rajadas. A ver quem é contemplado...



Concordo: centenas de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2020 às 15:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> Essa estrutura no radar é muito parecida a um bow echo, que vai direita ao Entroncamento, se não está a dar uma trovoadona deve dar umas belas rajadas. A ver quem é contemplado...


Deve ter uma bela shelfcloud. Vou falar com um amigo de Abrantes pra saber o que ele vê.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 15:36)

Webcam do aeródromo de Pias Longas, vista para sudeste.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 15:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve ter uma bela shelfcloud. Vou falar com um amigo de Abrantes pra saber o que ele vê.



Vai atingir a linha Abrantes-Constância-Entroncamento:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 15:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Webcam do aeródromo de Pias Longas, vista para sudeste.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2020 às 15:41)

Boas!

A margem dessa célula de aspeto agressivo que se encaminha para o Entroncamento/Golegã passou de raspão aqui pela Azambuja, não chegou a chover aqui. Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde, que promete animação nos locais onde passarem as células.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 15:48)




----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 15:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Webcam do aeródromo de Pias Longas, vista para sudeste.



Já a atravessar o Tejo:






Actividade eléctrica a diminuir:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 16:06)

Webcam Leiria, vista para sudeste.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

O ângulo de visão da Webcam de Pias Longas, cerca de 7 Km a sul de Ourém,  talvez seja este, não tenho certeza do limite esquerdo:













Já chegou lá a chuva:


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Webcam Leiria, vista para sudeste.



 boas webcams!

Em Leiria estava a formar-se há pouco (15 minutos):


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 16:18)

Muito escuro a sul/sudeste. Não tarda muito deverá começar a chover bem por aqui também. Para já 0,8 mm até agora.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Nov 2020 às 16:22)

Por aqui nada de significativo a assinalar por enquanto, até agora tem sido realmente um fiasco...

Pode ser que a instabilidade a sul consiga chegar mais cá acima e dar animação a partir do final da tarde/inicio da noite! 

*17ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de SE. Céu muito nublado e escuro no quadrante sul


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:29)

Vai ser agora a vez do zona sul da RLC. Enquanto isso o arco de células perto de Leiria continua intenso:


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:43)

Aquelas células a sul de Sesimbra vieram de Sines, logo seguem uma trajectória que encurva para NW/NNW e não devem atingir nem a península de Setúbal nem a região Oeste.
No entanto, podem estar a formar-se outras mais a Leste, mas há ali um grande vazio:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 16:44)

Por Sesimbra já se vê os relâmpagos a Oeste, e ouve-se trovões ao longe  Tanta água a cair no mar  E logo agora que  parece que ficámos sem radar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 16:46)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Sesimbra já se vê os relâmpagos a Oeste, e ouve-se trovões ao longe  Tanta água a cair no mar  E logo agora que  parece que ficámos sem radar!



Está intermitente! Já foi e voltou por 2 vezes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 16:51)

Já vi , menos mal  Obrigado Duarte   Por aqui ainda não chove, mas o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Sesimbra já se vê os relâmpagos a Oeste, e ouve-se trovões ao longe  Tanta água a cair no mar  E logo agora que  parece que ficámos sem radar!



A descarga mais próxima foi em frente ao Meco, mas intra-nuvem na bigorna:


----------



## Tufao André (5 Nov 2020 às 17:15)

Por aqui já vai pingando qualquer coisa!  Não esperava tão cedo, nem o radar indicava grande coisa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 17:24)

StormRic disse:


> A descarga mais próxima foi em frente ao Meco, mas intra-nuvem na bigorna:



Foi mais ou menos nesta direção , céu muito carregado na altura 




05112020-_MG_0566 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2020 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde 

O dia tem sido marcado pelo vento moderado de SE e o céu parcialmente nublado. 
Em termos de chuva, o acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*. Apenas contabilizo um aguaceiro fraco durante a madrugada e pingos dispersos nesta última hora. 

O radar está bem composto no quadrante sul, veremos como correm as próximas horas 

T. Atual: *17,3ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: SE / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 17:26)

eu no corredor limpo entre as 2 linhas que treta


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

16,7°C
75%
SE < 10Km/h
Alguns pingos fracos sob uma extensa cobertura de Altostratus, alguns undulatus.












Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2020 às 17:37)

Apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, durante esta tarde, a até aparceu o arco-íris, mas agora o céu está a ficar muito escuro, parece que vem lá mais uma boa água.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 17:45)

Mais um arco de células fortes a acercar-se do Tejo na linha Abrantes-Entroncamento.
Nada pelo Oeste nem Setubal/Lisboa.

Mais um pouco de pingos esparsos aqui na Póvoa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (5 Nov 2020 às 17:49)

De uns pingos fracos, entretanto passou a chuva moderada! E ja molha bem  Pingos bem grossos


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 17:55)

relampagos para o interior


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2020 às 17:55)

A trovoada já se faz ouvir, bem com os relampagos que já iluminam este inicio de noite.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 18:06)

Grande bomba por Sesimbra


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Nov 2020 às 18:08)

Aqui na Ericeira está a chover. Agora é com cada clarão no horizonte...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande bomba por Sesimbra


Eu bem sabia que tinha ouvido um trovão... 
É curioso como passámos de uma situação de calmaria por aqui para uma de chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 18:13)

que grande seca este evento, até agora pouco ou nada por aqui...


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 18:14)

chove bem no estádio da luz, dá para ver na sic


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 18:18)

Chove copiosamente neste momento. O acumulado disparou para os 2 mm.


----------



## Geopower (5 Nov 2020 às 18:18)

Chove moderado em Almada. Vento fraco.


----------



## tucha (5 Nov 2020 às 18:21)

Parece que sim, mas deve de ser coisa localizada que estou na parte oriental de Lisboa e pouco ou nada chove...

Será que ainda temos animação hoje??? 


david 6 disse:


> chove bem no estádio da luz, dá para ver na sic


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 18:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande bomba por Sesimbra










Maria Papoila disse:


> Aqui na Ericeira está a chover. Agora é com cada clarão no horizonte...








Agora, sim, vem para Setúbal e Lisboa:


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Nov 2020 às 18:28)

StormRic disse:


> Agora, sim, vem para Setúbal e Lisboa:


Agora parou de chover e está uma calmaria impressionante. Sem vento e temperatura amena. Será antecipatório de forte animação?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2020 às 18:28)

E começam as chuvas de Novembro


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 18:29)

Tenho ouvido alguns trovões longínquos.  
Entretanto a chuva parece que abrandou, mas não será por muito tempo. 3 mm neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 18:31)

david 6 disse:


> chove bem no estádio da luz, dá para ver na sic





Geopower disse:


> Chove moderado em Almada. Vento fraco.





tucha disse:


> Parece que sim, mas deve de ser coisa localizada que estou na parte oriental de Lisboa e pouco ou nada chove...
> 
> Será que ainda temos animação hoje???



Vem lá "animação", sim.
No estádio da Luz é efectivamente localizado, um eco amarelo/laranja:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 18:32)

Começa a chover com intensidade por aqui.


----------



## RStorm (5 Nov 2020 às 18:33)

Chove moderado e já vi um clarão a S-SE


----------



## tucha (5 Nov 2020 às 18:38)

StormRic disse:


> Vem lá "animação", sim.
> No estádio da Luz é efectivamente localizado, um eco amarelo/laranja:


Ainda bem que vem "animação", andava fartinha deste tempo "xouxo"...

Obrigado pela resposta em forma  de explicação. :-)

E já agora, ainda vamos trovoadas aqui por Lisboa esta noite, ou só mais pela madrugada adentro???


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 18:41)

O movimento das células é de Sul com deriva para NNW:





Aquela massa de células passou a Leste de Setúbal, mas não vai poupar a linha de Vila Franca de Xira. Também de raspão no Montijo. Mais virão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 18:47)

chove


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 18:47)

tucha disse:


> E já agora, ainda vamos trovoadas aqui por Lisboa esta noite, ou só mais pela madrugada adentro???



Depois desta primeira linha de instabilidade há uma grande zona limpa. Mais para a noite/madrugada chegarão as células do Sul:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,
A linha de instabilidade que parecia vir bastante intensa antes de chegar à Serra da Arrábida acabou por perder intensidade ao passar a serra. Ainda assim, acumulei mais 0,3 mm, passando o acumulado diário para os 3,3 mm.  
Veremos o que nos espera o dia de amanhã!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 19:16)

segundo o radar, que grande monstro em direcção a Coimbra!!


----------



## supercell (5 Nov 2020 às 19:19)

jamestorm disse:


> segundo o radar, que grande monstro em direcção a Coimbra!!


Ia dizer o mesmo, formou-se uma bela linha de instabilidade quase só com ecos amarelos que sobe para N/NO...


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 19:23)

jamestorm disse:


> segundo o radar, que grande monstro em direcção a Coimbra!!



Sem dúvida, esse "monstro" nasceu no vale do Tejo:


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 19:25)

jamestorm disse:


> segundo o radar, que grande monstro em direcção a Coimbra!!


Mas não tem actividade elétrica.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 19:25)

*2,3 mm *acumulado aqui na Póvoa.

A chegada da chuva veio com este cortejo de nuvens de SSE:

Time-lapse 4K, há duas horas atrás.


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2020 às 19:29)

jamestorm disse:


> segundo o radar, que grande monstro em direcção a Coimbra!!





supercell disse:


> Ia dizer o mesmo, formou-se uma bela linha de instabilidade quase só com ecos amarelos que sobe para N/NO...



Não sou o único a reparar nisso. 

Esta nova linha de instabilidade era aquela que estava sobre o Tejo ao final da tarde:






e agora sobre Coimbra desde o mar até Espanha






Situação a acompanhar!


----------



## Tufao André (5 Nov 2020 às 19:31)

Realmente foi um bom período de chuva moderada a forte que terminou à meia hora! 

Vivo a 2-3 km do estádio da luz e, ainda assim, por lá a chuva descarregou um bocado mais do que aqui sem dúvida... 
Incrível como estas situações são tão localizadas! 

Agora uma pausa, pra logo mais de madrugada ficar mais gravoso


----------



## Toby (5 Nov 2020 às 19:58)

Boa noite,

Vento + chuva ...


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 21:12)

começa a chover de novo da linha que vem de sul


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 21:18)

quase nada desde ha horas..ameaça mas nao passa disso:* 2.02 mm *apenas desde o inicio do evento.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 00:27)

De registar apenas mais um aguaceiro fraco, após aquele período mais chuvoso do final de tarde.
De resto tudo bem calmo, sem chuva e pouco vento.
14°C

Espero que amanhã o dia seja melhor que isto hoje soube a pouco...


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 02:20)

Time-lapse do radar de Coruche, das 0h10 de ontem às 1h50 de hoje:


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2020 às 03:58)

*10.4mm* ontem , agora vão surgindo aguaceiros perto


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2020 às 04:33)

Trovoada


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2020 às 04:36)

E do nada DILÚVIO!


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 04:52)

david 6 disse:


> Trovoada





david 6 disse:


> E do nada DILÚVIO!

























Eram visíveis daqui da Póvoa os relâmpagos, por trás de cortinas de chuva distantes.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Nov 2020 às 05:16)

Já vejo relâmpagos para o quadrante SW! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 06:32)

Acordei há pouco com trovões e entretanto parece que vêm aí uma bela chuvada. É questão de minutos!


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2020 às 06:50)

Bem me parecia que ouvia qualquer coisa ao longe  Chuva moderada e alguns  trovões


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 06:50)

Chuva torrencial agora!!!  
PS: Parece que o céu desabou. De repente, 3,8 mm e um ritmo de 73 mm/h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 07:04)

Que estrondos têm caído! Minha mãe!!!  

Apenas 20 minutos depois e o acumulado já segue nos 11,2 mm, e pelo radar ainda deverá cair muito por aqui!


----------



## efcm (6 Nov 2020 às 07:07)

Acordei com um trovões e chuva forte.

Amadora


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 07:09)

Bom dia.
Trovões de 3 em 3 minutos por Carnaxide. Mas parece estar a enfraquecer.
Chove moderado.


----------



## remember (6 Nov 2020 às 07:11)

Bom dia,

Até agora 0.1 mm, mas começou a chover há momentos que carga... Já se houve trovoada a chegar... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 07:13)

Não há melhor despertador que este 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 07:14)

Ora muito bom dia!

Nada melhor do que acordar com uma forte chuvada e trovoada igualmente forte a acompanhar!!  
Este último trovão foi cá uma bomba que até a luz foi abaixo...


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Nov 2020 às 07:14)

Alguns trovões por aqui com períodos de chuva forte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (6 Nov 2020 às 07:16)

Chuva e trovoada também em Odivelas.
Dá gosto acordar assim.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 07:21)

Acalmou. Já não se ouvem trovões e parou de chover.
Não deverá chover muito mais pela AML hoje.


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2020 às 07:23)

Chove bem com rajadas de vento! Continuo a ouvir trovões ao longe.


----------



## rozzo (6 Nov 2020 às 07:23)

Chuva bem forte agora pelo Montijo.
Muito fotogénico o aproximar da linha, com um cenário "whale mouth cloud".








Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (6 Nov 2020 às 07:49)

Início de manhã com chuva moderada. Registo de um trovão bem audível por volta das 6.30h.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Nov 2020 às 08:03)

Grande festa aqui na Ericeira. 3 _sets_ de inúmeros relâmpagos estonteantes, seguidos trovões ensurdecedores, a rasgar o céu. E a chuva...!? A rodos e a potes. Torrencial mesmo! 
Por Belenos, foi cá um despertar


----------



## thunderstorm87 (6 Nov 2020 às 08:04)

Bom dia. 

Nada melhor para iniciar o dia. Chuva e trovoada aqui por Almada desde as 6h30. Veremos se hoje somos presenteados com mais trovoada aqui pela nossa zona.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 08:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acalmou. Já não se ouvem trovões e parou de chover.
> Não deverá chover muito mais pela AML hoje.


Errado... Já acumulei mais 6 mm depois da minha última mensagem e continua a chover bem, embora já com menos força!


----------



## manganao (6 Nov 2020 às 08:23)

Bastante chuva mesmo sem trovoada, e já com várias inundações na cidade


----------



## srr (6 Nov 2020 às 08:55)

Abrantes :
Nada de especial;
Chove moderado, soma 5mm.
Vento fraco, sem trovoada.


----------



## charlie17 (6 Nov 2020 às 10:01)

Acordei às 4 da manhã com uma trovoada monumental que me rendeu 3mm.
Sigo com 16.7mm
13.7°C


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Nov 2020 às 10:02)

Abrantes :

Agora sim 10mm, e tem tendência de acumular muito mais.


----------



## meko60 (6 Nov 2020 às 10:03)

Bom dia.
Manhã de chuva e trovoada, já acumulou 13,2mm. Temperatura de 13,6ºC e pressão atmosférica com 1008,5mb.


----------



## tucha (6 Nov 2020 às 10:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acalmou. Já não se ouvem trovões e parou de chover.
> Não deverá chover muito mais pela AML hoje.


Bem, pelos vistos então, se não chover muito  mais por Lisboa hoje, (e a unica coisa que ouvi foi 2 trovões ás 7 da manha) foi mais um fiasco do IPMA que desde ontem tem aviso amarelo para Lisboa desde as 6 da manha até ás 3 da tarde , para trovoadas frquentes...vai tudo passar ao lado como de costume, certo?


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 10:58)

Depois da trovoada passar, a chuva continuou moderada a forte até pelas 8h45, tendo depois parado até agora.
Tudo calmo por enquanto, mas pelo radar dá ideia de vir aí mais precipitação!

Vento fraco
*14ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 10:58)

tucha disse:


> Bem, pelos vistos então, se não chover muito  mais por Lisboa hoje, (e a unica coisa que ouvi foi 2 trovões ás 7 da manha) foi mais um fiasco do IPMA que desde ontem tem aviso amarelo para Lisboa desde as 6 da manha até ás 3 da tarde , para trovoadas frquentes...vai tudo passar ao lado como de costume, certo?


O fiasco não é do IPMA. Os modelos no geral falharam na previsão para a AML, pelo menos. É normal tendo em conta a complexidade da situação. Mas vamos ver o desenrolar da tarde.
Em termos de trovoada, acho que a "melhor oportunidade" já passou. Mas lá está, agora é fazer o nowcasting, pois nada está perdido.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2020 às 10:58)

Abertas de vez em quando agora. Pelos vistos houve trovoada de madrugada mas não ouvi nada. 

Acumulados variam entre 17,3 mm e 25 mm em Belas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2020 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Por cá acordei por volta das 5 da manhã, com o barulho dos trovões, e com o clarão dos relampagos que iluminavam tudo, e desde aí foi sempre a cair aguaceiros moderados a fortes, até agora as 10 da manhã.
Diria que o acumulado de rondar os 18 a 20 mm.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 11:23)

Está de volta a chuva, mas apenas fraca e com pingos grossos


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2020 às 12:02)

Bom dia que manhã aqui por São Martinho do Porto, choveu imenso ...mas estou um bocado à nora com os valores dos acumulados, segundo o Netatmo apenas *16.56 mm *em Alfeizerão. Achei mesmo que ia dar valores superiores. 

Na estação que sigo em Alenquer (Alto Conselho): *17.78mm, *nada mau! **


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2020 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

10.8mm 
Partimos para um dia chuvoso


----------



## rmsg (6 Nov 2020 às 12:16)

Boa chuvada! Até agora rendeu 18,4 mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2020 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou com uma belíssima trovoada, que apesar de rápida foi capaz de acordar mesmo os mais dorminhocos da região. 

A salientar 5 trovões bem audíveis aqui pelo Cacém, validados pelos dados do IPMA.







Por agora, chuva fraca e ambiente calmo.


----------



## tomalino (6 Nov 2020 às 12:51)

Aqui em Santo António dos Cavaleiros (Loures) também acordei com o som da trovoada e chuva forte, por volta das 7 da manhã.
Vários trovões fortes, um deles chegou a abanar as janelas e a activar os alarmes dos carros. 

Por agora vai chovendo moderado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2020 às 12:53)

sigo com *25.2mm*, vai chovendo fraco agora, só a trovoada das 4/5h deu me logo 10mm


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 13:21)

Vai chovendo moderadamente e de forma contínua há algum tempo! 
Excelente dia para a rega


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 13:41)

Bom dia,
Na última hora e meia voltou a chuva bendita. Sigo com 19,8 mm diários. Já tenho visto a dizerem que está a ser um fiasco, mas vá lá... mesmo que não sejam 50 mm, 19,8 mm já é bastante bom para novembro, e ainda vamos só no dia 6.


----------



## MSantos (6 Nov 2020 às 13:50)

Boas! 

Manhã marcada por períodos de chuva aqui por Azambuja, nem dei por trovoada alguma por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 14:04)

Boa tarde

De madrugada era este o aspecto da linha de instabilidade em aproximação à RLC e AML em especial:





Pelas 7h a assinatura da sua passagem é bem clara nos registos da estação de Parque Santa Iria:
Descida de temperatura, rotação rápida do vento de ESE para SW, aumento da velocidade para 30 Km/h e rajadas de 43 Km/h, chuva forte inicial abrandando gradualmente e terminando temporariamente às 8h45.





*14,7 mm* acumulados nessa passagem.
Depois recomeçou a chover mas fraco em geral, pelas 11h30. Total acumulado até agora *17,8 mm*.

Aqui na estação da escola, o mesmo horário com *13,0 mm* da linha e mais 3,0 mm até ao momento, total *16,0 mm*.


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2020 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde

Após um inicio de manhã algo agitado com sucessivas chuvadas e trovões longínquos, instalou-se a chuva fraca certinha, intercalada por algumas pausas, e assim se tem mantido.
O acumulado segue nos *10,2 mm*, o que já é bom  Ontem ainda subiu até aos *1,5 mm*. 
O vento apresenta-se nulo, mas por vezes sopra com algumas rajadas de S-SE aquando a aproximação de células mais intensas. 
Veremos o desenrolar da tarde  

T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 92%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 15:11)

Boa tarde.
A tarde segue bem calma. A tendência agora é para a melhoria gradual do tempo na nossa região, devendo piorar novamente no domingo.
*15,3°C* por Carnaxide.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

Tarde bem tranquila, desde a hora de almoço que a chuva parou e o sol até já brilha!

Mantém-se a temperatura nos 14ºC e o vento fraco de SSE.
Agora é esperar pela lotaria do pós-frontal...


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Nov 2020 às 15:58)

Tarde super amena de boa temperatura e sem vento. Está belíssimo.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

Intenso aguaceiro que se abate por aqui em cheio e a descarregar bem! 
Muita escuridão e não há actividade electrica


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

Primeiro aguaceiro da tarde, após o interregno.
Estou a apanha-lo em Lisboa com trânsito caótico. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2020 às 17:38)

Surgiu uma pequena célula já com eco vermelho que vai trazer chuva intensa às bandas lisboetas e arredores.

Aqui já chove com intensidade.


----------



## Geopower (6 Nov 2020 às 17:52)

Aguaceiro forte em Lisboa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2020 às 17:58)

A tarde por cá foi calma, apenas com aguaceiros fracos, só até ao meio da tarde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 18:59)

Boa tarde,
Depois da minha última mensagem, caiu apenas um aguaceiro por volta das cinco e, na realidade, passou de raspão, logo não foi tão forte como teria sido se tivesse passado por cima daqui. O acumulado, mesmo assim, subiu para os 20,3 mm. Muito bom!


----------



## RStorm (6 Nov 2020 às 19:52)

Boa Noite

O céu diminuiu de nebulosidade a meio da tarde e entrámos no pós-frontal. A chuva parou após o meu último post e desde aí apenas contabilizo um aguaceiro fraco no final da tarde, subindo o acumulado diário para *10,5 mm**  *
Vento Nulo, apresentando-se por vezes muito fraco de SW. Temperatura mantém-se estável na casa dos 15ºC há já algumas horas.

Mais instabilidade a caminho na direção S-SW, veremos como corre a próxima noite/ madrugada 

Ontem: *14,2ºC / 19,1ºC / 1,5 mm *
Hoje: *13,9ºC / 15,8ºC / 10,5 mm *

T. Atual: *15,0ºC*
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 21:56)

Bem, pelo radar parece que vem aí a segunda ronda de instabilidade. Veremos se tenho mais sorte desta vez!


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 22:37)

Time-lapse de ontem e hoje, reflectividade do radar de Coruche:


Neste momento o movimento geral é de SW e encurvando para NNE, o que parece vir a atingir a AML pode ficar-se mesmo só pelo litoral da Região Oeste, por exemplo.






Não há actividade eléctrica nas células que se aproximam da RLC.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 23:33)

Célula do aglomerado que entra agora pela região de Cascais parece ganhar força, a despeito de no geral não ser isso que acontece às demais linhas que têm vindo de SW.
Movimento para NE/NNE.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Nov 2020 às 00:53)

Aguaceiro moderado e curto que acabou de passar!

Diria que o acumulado do dia tenha superado os 30 mm, a maioria durante a madrugada e manhã realmente tempestuosa!  
A ver o que o fim de semana reserva em termos de instabilidade...


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2020 às 03:04)

acumulado de ontem foi *25.6mm*, 36 nos dois dias


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2020 às 08:34)

Boas,

Ontem acumulou 16 mm,nada mau.
Amanhã deve render outros tantos mm , vamos ver.


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2020 às 13:19)

Boa Tarde 

O dia começou com um aguaceiro moderado, rendendo *0,9 mm*, e logo após a sua passagem o céu limpou gradualmente. Com o avançar da manhã começou a aumentar novamente de nebulosidade, estando neste momento encoberto. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW, apresentando-se por vezes temporariamente moderado desde o final da manhã. 

Perspetiva-se mais uma rega nas próximas horas   

T. Atual: *19,8ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2020 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

A manhã foi de céu muito nublado, e de vento fraco a moderado, que ainda continua, aumnetando ainda mais a sensação de frio.


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2020 às 14:57)

Já chuvisca


----------



## almeida96 (7 Nov 2020 às 15:11)

Por aqui alguns aguaceiros esporádicos fizeram o acumulado atingir 1,1 mm...Mínima foi de 12,4ºC.

Ontem acumulou *24,1 mm*


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2020 às 15:30)

Aqui em São Martinho do Porto a chover bem,bastante escuro agora.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2020 às 15:41)

hoje com 0.4mm de algum aguaceiro algures na madrugada, hoje tudo tranquilo, tem vindo a ficar encoberto, os aguaceiros do litoral e interior centro tem vindo a deixar tudo encoberto a oeste e norte, mas por enquanto vão todos passando uns km a oeste, mais logo talvez já apanhe uns


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2020 às 16:01)

Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2020 às 16:02)

Boa tarde

A nebulosidade baixa e média em movimento de SW parece estar associada a uma frente oclusa.
Os ecos entram a norte da foz do Tejo, mais intenso no litoral.
Aqui pela Póvoa só chuviscos ou chuva fraca ocasional.












Às 12h a análise do MetOffice colocava essa oclusão próxima da costa oeste:









A mínima da madrugada foi *12,9ºC* cerca das 6h30.
A máxima até agora, e não parece vir a ser superada, ocorreu quando houve uma aberta de sol à volta do meio dia e meia, *19,3ºC*.
O vento manteve-se de Sul com algumas oscilações durante a noite, fraco inferior a 10 Km/h, e a partir das 9h rodou para SW aumentando de intensidade até 30 Km/h com rajadas que chegaram aos *56 Km/h* pelas 13h. Desde as 14h tem voltado à direcção *Sul*.

*1,0 mm *acumulados hoje, com 0,5 mm durante a noite e 0,5 mm há cerca de uma hora (15h).

Ontem o acumulado foi *20,8 mm* e a máxima ficou-se pelos *14,4ºC.
*
Todos estes dados são da estação de Parque de Santa Iria.

Aqui na Escola:
Também *1,0 mm.
19,3ºC* de máxima hoje; *13,2ºC* de mínima: máxima ontem *15,0ºC*.
*17,8 mm* ontem, concluídos até às 18h15.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2020 às 16:27)

Boa tarde,
Depois duma manhã de céu limpo e dum início de tarde nublado, o dia segue neste momento com chuva fraca a moderada. Sigo com um acumulado de 1,2 mm - 0,3 mm foram acumulados durante a madrugada ainda na pós-frontal da frente de ontem e os restantes 0,9 mm foram resultado da chuva da última hora.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2020 às 19:34)

já apanhei mais uns aguaceiros fim tarde inicio noite, 2mm hoje


----------



## RStorm (7 Nov 2020 às 19:49)

Boa noite 

Desde o meu último post que têm caído mais alguns aguaceiros, especialmente desde o final da tarde. O acumulado segue nos *2,4 mm*.
O vento soprou fraco de SW durante toda a tarde, por vezes com rajadas moderadas na passagem das células. 
Amanhã, mais uma rega 

Mínima: *12,3ºC *
Máxima: *20,1ºC *
Acumulado até agora: *2,4 mm *

T. Atual: *16,4ºC *
HR: 93% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Nov 2020 às 21:10)

Entretanto ainda caiu um aguaceiro ao início da noite, acumulando mais 0,2 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 1,5 mm e o mensal nos 25,7 mm ou 23% do valor médio para o mês de novembro.  

Atualizo também os dados relativos à temperatura nos últimos dias: 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Anteontem
Máx: 19,5°C
Mín: 11,2°C

Ontem
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 13,0°C

Hoje
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 13,4°C

Agora estão 16,6°C e céu nublado, com vento de sudeste. Amanhã teremos uma nova frente a atravessar o território, muito bom!


----------



## Tufao André (8 Nov 2020 às 00:50)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fracos a moderados, pontualmente fortes em alguns momentos! 
A manhã até começou com sol, praticamente limpo, mas rapidamente mudou...
Vento soprou em geral moderado de SW, com algumas rajadas mais fortes.
Temperatura agradável e pouco oscilante, entre os 14°C e os 18°C


----------



## Tufao André (8 Nov 2020 às 01:46)

De notar um repentino aumento da intensidade do vento! 
A madrugada segue sem precipitação, mas com céu muito nublado.
Temperatura em subida, dos 16°C para os 17°C! Noite amena e muito húmida...


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2020 às 01:56)

O acumulado ontem em Santa iria foi *2,0 mm*, aguaceiros fracos ou moderados curtos, pelas 16h45 e 18h.
Os chuviscos fracos desde então mantém o chão molhado mas não chegam para acumular.
Vento fraco, ou moderado até 20 Km/h, rodando lentamente de SSW para SSE.
89%, 15,8ºC

Indícios da aproximação da frente, mas na verdade ainda longe está ela:


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2020 às 07:36)

Bom dia.. Trovoada em aproximação ao Oeste 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Nov 2020 às 07:39)

Após uma noite chuvosa, amanheceu sem sol e com bastante vento de sul num tom homogéneo de cinza - céu, terra e mar.  Será possível ter ouvido trovoada?


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Nov 2020 às 07:44)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Após uma noite chuvosa, amanheceu sem sol e com bastante vento de sul num tom homogéneo de cinza - céu, terra e mar.  Será possível ter ouvido trovoada?


Sim muito perto de Peniche.. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Nov 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia,

Quando eu saí, um parte já tinha desaparecido.


----------



## Geopower (8 Nov 2020 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Chuva moderada em Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 09:49)

Bom dia,
Cá está a nossa amiga frente fria a descarregar com gosto! Chuva moderada a forte nos últimos 30 minutos, que acumula 2 mm até ao momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 09:52)

Chuva muito forte agora!   
4,8 mm


----------



## dvieira (8 Nov 2020 às 10:22)

Chove fortíssimo neste momento aqui. E olhando pelo o radar não engana.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 11:03)

22,4 mm 
Bela rega!  O acumulado mensal, se o dia acabasse agora, ficaria nos 47,8 mm ou 42% do valor médio mensal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2020 às 11:29)

Bom dia

Por cá tem sido uma boa rega, durante a madrugada e este inicio de manhã, sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Nov 2020 às 12:16)

Boas,

Por cá rendeu 8.1mm, Novembro segue com 33.2mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2020 às 14:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 22,4 mm
> Bela rega!  O acumulado mensal, se o dia acabasse agora, ficaria nos 47,8 mm ou 42% do valor médio mensal.



22.4 hoje?


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

aqui deixou *6mm*, ali Coruche acumulou um pouco mais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 14:31)

david 6 disse:


> 22.4 hoje?


Sim, e pelo que caiu diria que o valor é corretíssimo. As estações à volta também têm valores parecidos - a NETATMO da Fonte da Telha acumulou 23,7 mm, a Wunderground da Cruz de Pau 21,8 mm. Já Vale Fetal acumula apenas 13 mm. Parece que houve aqui na zona algo que fez com que chovesse mais do que em zonas à volta, provavelmente uma célula embebida na frente fria.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> 22,4 mm


Valor suspeito.
Praia da Rainha - IPMA, por exemplo, acumulou 3 mm desde as 00h de hoje.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Nov 2020 às 16:05)

Por cá esta tarde, já caiu aguaceiros moderados de curta duração, pelo menos 2 vezes, os solos começam agora cada vez mais a deixar de conseguir absorver água, pois ve-se já acumulado em cima, mesmo em solos, que estão em pousio.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2020 às 16:18)

No Meco, onde me encontrava durante a passagem da frente fria, não acredito que tenham caído menos de uns 15 mm. No entanto, notava-se que a frente vinha algo facturada, e houve zonas relativamente perto com bastante menos chuva.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2020 às 16:19)

david 6 disse:


> 22.4 hoje?





Tiagolco disse:


> Valor suspeito.
> Praia da Rainha - IPMA, por exemplo, acumulou 3 mm desde as 00h de hoje.



O registo está correcto e confirmado por cerca de 6 estações, com acumulados à volta dos 20 mm, ao longo de uma estreita faixa que entrou um pouco a sul da Praia da Rainha e seguiu pelo Barreiro e ainda com expressão ao passar a leste do Montijo (Atalaia). A frente não era longitudinalmente homogénea, há outras zonas da RLC com acumulados da mesma ordem. A análise das imagens de reflectividade do radar mostram a formação de linhas de maior actividade oblíquas à linha da frente, algumas com ecos laranja localizados. Os acumulados estimados pelo radar são claramente menores do que os efectivamente registados localmente em áreas bastante limitadas.

Acrescento que os 0,0 mm da EMA do Lavradio dificilmente podem estar correctos e quanto a Setúbal está a ter falhas de registo também. De notar também as oscilações de intensidade do vento, reveladoras da presença de células mais intensas e da irregularidade do alinhamento da frente.


----------



## StormRic (8 Nov 2020 às 17:01)

Melhor que o radar, esta imagem do satélite Terra, para ilustrar as características particulares desta frente, com linhas de instabilidade muito bem delineadas e de limites abruptos no flanco NW das células:





A imagem foi captada às 11h20, precisamente na altura do pico de precipitação intensa na zona do Barreiro.

Alguns exemplos de estações que registaram os acumulados destas células, pela península de Setúbal:





Há ainda outras estações com valores semelhantes ou até maiores, como Alcochete com cerca de *25 mm em 1 hora* e total de *31,4 mm*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 20:35)

Boa noite,
Hoje houve registos de inundações na Península de Setúbal. Só isso comprova os registos de acumulados superiores a 15/20 mm na região, porque se tivessem caído apenas 5 mm não teriam ocorrido inundações.  Com as chuvas nas últimas três semanas, os terrenos estão finalmente cheios de água. Entretanto parece que poderei ainda acumular algo mais na próxima madrugada, pois estão previstos aguaceiros, mas depois teremos um "Verão de São Martinho", antes do regresso da chuva no final da semana. 
Pois bem, hoje tive um acumulado de 22,4 mm na minha estação, o que eleva o acumulado total para os 47,8 mm ou 42,3% do valor normal para o mês de novembro. Após a passagem da frente, a temperatura desceu bruscamente e ainda continua a descer.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 15,4°C (???)

Agora está céu limpo e a temperatura atual e mínima é de 15,4°C. A mínima deverá ser atingida antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Nov 2020 às 23:20)

E a carga de água que caiu agora na Ericeira ...?! Upa upa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 23:42)

Entretanto caiu mais um aguaceiro, elevando o acumulado diário para os 22,6 mm. Até à meia-noite não deverá cair mais nada, no entanto durante a madrugada de amanhã poderá cair mais alguma coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2020 às 00:08)

Boas ,

2,5 mm neste Domingo.
O evento acabou por não ser grande coisa por cá.


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 03:40)

Ontem, Domingo:

*3,1 mm* em Parque Santa Iria; máxima 18,8ºC; mínima 14,4ºC; HR 73% a 85%; rajada máxima 48,3 Km/h.

*2,3 mm* na Escola (Póvoa); máx. 19,8ºC; mín. 14,1ºC; HR 75% a 90%.

*Há uma hora atrás* esteve nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade < 100m mas a espessura vertical era aproximadamente apenas 50 m, via-se a Lua e estrelas através. Vento em calma.
Agora limpou, vê-se apenas no vale do Tejo.
91%
13,4ºC

No Parque, 13,9ºC, 86% (inversão).

Aguaceiros aproximam-se de W:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Nov 2020 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
Bem, hoje a manhã tem sido de névoa/nevoeiro, com o sol a aparecer por vezes detrás da névoa. De madrugada ainda caíram 0,2 mm fruto de aguaceiros pós-frontais ainda relacionados com a frente de ontem. A temperatura atual é de 17,1°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2020 às 10:00)

Bom dia

Esta manhã segue com nevoeiro, que já se dissopou um pouco, e bastante húmida também.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2020 às 10:49)

Bons dias.

De regresso a Loures depois de passar o fim-de-semana na terrinha, deixo aqui 3 vídeos de um forte aguaceiro que apanhei ontem pouco depois das 17h na A1, na zona de Aveiras de Cima. O céu estava espectacular.


----------



## bandevelugo (9 Nov 2020 às 15:06)

Aspeto do jardim do Arco do Cego (Lx) depois de um aguaceiro de 5 mm (https://meteo.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/obs/history/pp/daily) que acabou de passar


----------



## StormRic (9 Nov 2020 às 17:04)

Aguaceiros fracos durante a noite.
Ainda subsistem alguns Cumulus congestus esparsos.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (9 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

Dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã.

Final do dia com céu limpo. Vento fraco de NW.

Panorâmica a NE/E a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2020 às 18:11)

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, que teimava, em se ir embora, afinal lá apareceu o sol, e por volta das 16 horas, caiu um aguaceiro moderado, que durou cerca de 15 a 20 minutos.


----------



## david 6 (9 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

0.4mm hoje e agora acabou se


----------



## RStorm (9 Nov 2020 às 19:17)

Boa Noite

Não sei se houve algum problema com o fórum durante o dia de ontem, porque eu não consegui aceder mesmo com várias tentativas ao browser, apenas hoje consegui 

*Ontem* o céu apresentou- se parcialmente nublado, sendo temporariamente encoberto no final da manhã. Chuva/aguaceiros até ao inicio da tarde, que apesar de terem caído por vezes com intensidade, apenas rendeu *4,8 mm*. Pouco, mas bom  
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante SW, rodando para W durante a tarde.
No sábado ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro, subindo o acumulado para *2,7 mm*. 

Mínima: *13,1ºC *
Máxima: *17,9ºC *
Acumulado: *4,8 mm*

*Hoje *o dia foi soalheiro e agradável. O céu esteve geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com nevoeiro cerrado a meio da manhã.
Caíram uns aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada, rendendo *0,9 mm*. O resto do dia foi vê-los passar ao lado  
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo do quadrante W-NW. 
Para minha surpresa, o típico nevoeiro térreo desta zona deu um ar de sua graça ao inicio da manhã, como há muito não o via 

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *18,7ºC *
Acumulado: *0,9 mm*

Neste momento o mês segue com *20,4 mm*, exatamente 20% da média mensal  Vamos ter uma pausa nos próximos dias com o tipico "Verão de São Martinho", mas a precipitação deverá regressar já no fim de semana. No entanto, vamos nos manter atentos a esta possível "Tetha" que poderá nos surgir no horizonte 

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 02:18)

Geopower disse:


> Panorâmica a NE/E a partir de Cacilhas:



Foto poética 

Na madrugada de ontem ainda passou um aguaceiro,* 0,5 mm*, e foi esse o acumulado final antes do S.Martinho.
A máxima desta 2ªfeira foi *18,9ºC*; mínima *12,4ºC*. Está um Novembro relativamente morno.
HR variou entre 87% e 68%.
Vento fraco, 'rajada' máxima nem chegou aos 20 Km/h. Entre as 9h e as 15h, aproximadamente, esteve de Leste e depois inverteu para Oeste e finalmente NW.
Pressão em subida.
A crista de altas pressões domina a partir de agora a Península Ibérica.
A nebulosidade a Sul e SW dos Açores está associada ao vale depressionário e à possível tempestade tropical em formação.


----------



## Geopower (10 Nov 2020 às 09:36)

Bom dia. 
Manhã de céu pouco nublado áreas mais elevadas da cidade de Lisboa(Campo Gande) e mais afastadas do rio.
Nevoeiro cerrado junto ao estuário do Tejo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2020 às 09:54)

Bom dia!

Manhã com bastante nevoeiro aqui pela Azambuja. Registo 13.0ºC no meu sensor.

Olhando para a imagem de satélite é possível ver o nevoeiro nos vales dos nossos principais rios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2020 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro e bem mais fresca, do que a de ontem.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Nov 2020 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

O dia de ontem ainda apresentou algumas nuvens e aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã e inicio da tarde, melhorando depois o resto do dia.
Hoje já temos um bonito dia de sol, vento fraco/nulo e algum nevoeiro ainda a persistir junto ao rio. É visivel para leste alguma nebulosidade baixa associada!

Mais fresco, com mínima de apenas 10ºC e ainda estão 14ºC a esta hora!


----------



## StormRic (10 Nov 2020 às 21:46)

O nevoeiro hoje no vale do Tejo, do Mondego e no Litoral Oeste.
Imagem do satélite Terra às 11h07:






Às 13h59, menos de três horas depois, já estava tudo praticamente dissipado, subsistindo algumas manchas no estuário do Tejo e no litoral Oeste entre Peniche e Nazaré:.
(Satélite Suomi)





Menos de meia hora mais tarde, só restava no citado litoral, e na zona do Barreiro/Seixal:
(Aqua)





Aqui pela zona alta da Póvoa e Santa Iria, só neblinas, nevoeiros persistentes apenas lá em baixo junto ao rio.
Mínima *9,8ºC* e máxima *16,2ºC* pouco antes das 17h. Desde então desceu, até às20h, altura em que voltou a subir com a rotação do vento fraco de NW/W para NE.
HR entre 87% e 75%.
Vento fraco ou em calma.

15,3ºC neste momento; 14,9ºC e 81% aqui ao pé, na Escola, onde a amplitude térmica foi ligeiramente maior:* 9,4ºC* de mínima e *17,3ºC* de máxima.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Nov 2020 às 23:33)

Boa noite,
Pois bem, por aqui o dia começou com um nevoeiro bem espesso que acumulou 0,3 mm fruto da humidade. Entretanto, nas zonas altas da Charneca, o nevoeiro começou a dissipar por volta das onze ou onze e meia da manhã, contudo estive em Corroios à uma da tarde e, a essa hora, ainda estava tudo bastante enevoado por lá. As temperaturas essas já são de puro mês de novembro, não há que enganar...  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,7°C
Mín: 9,8°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Agora estão 11,8°C e está céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (11 Nov 2020 às 09:53)

Manhã de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco de NE.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## RStorm (11 Nov 2020 às 18:52)

Boa Noite 

Nestes últimos dois dias, o tempo tem se apresentado meio nublado e meio soalheiro, com temperatura amena e brisa fraca a nula do quadrante W. 
Ontem tive direito a nevoeiro, quase sempre cerrado, até ao inicio da tarde, rendendo *0,3 mm  *

Este padrão deverá prosseguir até final da semana. Entretanto parece que já está nomeada a Tetha  

Ontem:*11,2ºC / 16,4ºC / 0,3 mm*
Hoje: *9,6ºC / 17,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 83% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (11 Nov 2020 às 20:14)

Dia de céu muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.
Cerca das 17h30 começou um chuvisco fraquinho.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Nov 2020 às 15:31)

Boa tarde, belo dia, parece Primavera.
Sol quente, nem uma brisa, uns cirrus ao longe.
Passarinhos a cantar, campos verdes, abundância de cogumelos. 
Só é pena o lixo por todo o lado...














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Nov 2020 às 01:15)

Boa noite,
Nos últimos dois dias deixei o fórum simplesmente porque o tempo está chato, não há nenhuma perspetiva de chuva de jeito e tenho mais que fazer.  De facto, pouco há para dizer acerca dos últimos dois dias - de madrugada/manhã nevoeiro e à tarde céu limpo e tempo ameno, com um elevado arrefecimento noturno. Enfim, tempo anticiclónico no seu melhor!  

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Ontem
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 9,4°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Hoje 
Máx: 21,9°C
Mín: 12,8°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Agora estão 14,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (13 Nov 2020 às 06:18)




----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2020 às 09:41)

Bom dia. Manhã bastante nublada e escura aqui por Almada, brindada agora com uns bonitos mammatus no céu que não estava nada à espera.


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 10:12)

Microburst disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã bastante nublada e escura aqui por Almada, brindada agora com uns bonitos mammatus no céu que não estava nada à espera.




Bom dia Forum!
Boa foto @Microburst!

Imagem de radar enganadora, não está chover:






Será por ser Sexta-feira 13?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2020 às 10:25)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia Forum!
> Boa foto @Microburst!
> 
> Imagem de radar enganadora, não está chover:
> ...


É virga.


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já choveu... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (13 Nov 2020 às 11:08)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui já choveu...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Deu para molhar a estrada e deixar um cheirinho a terra molhada hehe porque acumulado, nicles lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (13 Nov 2020 às 11:26)

Bom dia!

O dia começou bastante cinzento por aqui e posso confirmar que já choveu alguma coisa, de forma geral fraca a moderada com pingos grossos!  Molhou a estrada, mas pouco acumulado...
Não estava à espera que chegasse tão cedo!

Vento fraco de ENE e está fresco, apenas 15ºC


----------



## RStorm (13 Nov 2020 às 20:14)

Boa noite 

Infelizmente as pilhas da minha estação-base foram à vida na madrugada de ontem e o sistema ainda não recuperou o sinal, portanto estou sem dados atuais e sobre estes últimos dois dias  

Ontem foi um dia soalheiro, pouco nublado e bastante ameno, diria provavelmente com temperatura a rondar os 20ºC. Hoje já foi um dia bem diferente, com céu encoberto e alguma neblina
O vento tem estado praticamente nulo, mas por vezes surgem algumas brisas que aparentam vir de vários quadrantes. 

Ainda não choveu nada por aqui, mas amanhã parece que já vai render  É de aproveitar antes da chegada (novamente) do anticiclone  
Espero que a estação recupere nas próximas horas


----------



## StormRic (13 Nov 2020 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> É virga.



Aqui na Póvoa chegou ao chão, ficou molhado mas não acumulou.



remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui já choveu...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Confirmo. 
Mínima *12,8ºC*.
Máxima *16,9ºC*.
Desde as 13h que a temperatura se mantém acima dos 16ºC.
Vento fraco de Leste todo o dia, com algumas flutuações menores do que um octante.
Entre calma e 10 Km/h a 15 Km/h, excepto durante o episódio da precipitação fraca em que aumentou para cerca de 20 km/h e rajadas que chegaram aos *29 Km/h*, cerca das 10h25. A temperatura também se ressentiu da passagem dessa perturbação ligeira, descendo cerca de um 1ºC, retomando a subida regular logo a seguir, por volta das 10h40.
HR com fraca amplitude de registos, entre 71% e 80%.


----------



## Toby (14 Nov 2020 às 09:01)

Início clássico do dia na serra


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2020 às 11:14)

Bom dia,

A manhã por cá começou cinzenta, e sigo com morrinha neste momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2020 às 11:44)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi de céu nublado e, ao contrário doutras zonas da região, por aqui nem caiu uma pinga. De madrugada ainda esteve céu limpo, mas mal o sol nasceu, encobriu-se logo o céu. Foi um dia ameno e sem grande arrefecimento noturno, o oposto de dias anteriores.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 19,3°C
Mín: 13,1°C

Hoje tem sido um dia diferente, para já. A noite foi relativamente quente e com céu nublado, mas parece que desde manhã tem andado a chuviscar, embora na realidade pouco acumule... De facto, o acumulado diário segue nos 0,3 mm e duvido que aumente muito disso (também nem estava previsto muito para aqui...).  Agora veremos quando volta a chuvinha tão necessária, pois parece que vamos ter, pelo menos, uns 15 dias de anticiclone, se as previsões não mudarem!


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2020 às 12:58)

chuviscos aqui


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2020 às 13:00)

Bela Foto, isso é Serra D'Aire? Não estamos longe...essa Serra tem trilhos muito bonitos e pouco conhecidos.
Aqui amanheceu muito nublado, mas chuva nem vê-la...




Toby disse:


> Início clássico do dia na serra


----------



## Thomar (14 Nov 2020 às 13:43)

Tem estado a chover  por aqui fraco mas consistente há já pelo menos 5/10 minutos. Que alegria!


----------



## StormRic (14 Nov 2020 às 14:03)

Boa tarde

Entre chuviscos e aguaceiros fracos vai-se acumulando algo significativo: *3,3 mm* em Parque Santa Iria, *1,8 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria.
Corrente de SW, fraca durante a noite do quadrante SE, e agora intensificando-se para 20 Km/h e rajada de *32 Km/h*, o sol aparece de vez em quando. Nada frio para Novembro, *18,3ºC*  e* 19,2ºC* naquelas estações, respectivamente.
Muito húmido, 79% a 88%.


----------



## N_Fig (14 Nov 2020 às 14:05)

Dia de céu nublado pela Figueira, já houve nevoeiro mas já largamente levantou, e até o sol já espreita


----------



## Thomar (14 Nov 2020 às 14:19)

Thomar disse:


> Tem estado a chover  por aqui fraco mas consistente há já pelo menos 5/10 minutos. Que alegria!



Foram 12 minutos de chuva fraca e um acumulado de *1,8mm*! Está tudo alagado...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

Thomar disse:


> Tem estado a chover  por aqui fraco mas consistente há já pelo menos 5/10 minutos. Que alegria!


Por aqui bem mais do que estava à espera vizinho, 5.1mm e ainda vai chovendo fraco   Muito bom para manter a humidade à superfície, dado  que pouco mais que isso deveremos ter nos próximos dias segundo os modelos  AA a perder de vista...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2020 às 15:21)

Começaram agora a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Nov 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui a madrugada e a manhã foram marcadas por precipitação fraca, temporariamente moderada a forte em alguns períodos de curta duração, mas não deixou de ser uma boa rega! 
Bastante humidade e nevoeiro alto.

Vento de SW fraco e temperatura amena de 18°C


----------



## Toby (14 Nov 2020 às 18:33)

jamestorm disse:


> Bela Foto, isso é Serra D'Aire? Não estamos longe...essa Serra tem trilhos muito bonitos e pouco conhecidos.
> Aqui amanheceu muito nublado, mas chuva nem vê-la...



Boa tarde,

Obrigado, é apenas uma fotografia com um telefone. Neste momento, sou preguiçoso para tirar todo o meu material fotográfico. 
São as "Serras de Aire et Candeeiros". Meu amigo ou inimigo meteorológico...


----------



## Geopower (14 Nov 2020 às 19:07)

Em Lisboa dia de céu encoberto com alguns períodos de chuvisco. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Geopower (15 Nov 2020 às 08:54)

Início de manhã com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Geopower (15 Nov 2020 às 09:55)

Entretanto nevoeiro já desapareceu. Céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2020 às 11:58)

Bom dia

Esta manhã, segue com céu muito encoberto.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Nov 2020 às 16:41)

Vai chovendo fraco pela Figueira


----------



## bandevelugo (15 Nov 2020 às 16:56)

Tempo muito abafado e farrusco, o de hoje. A coisa abriu um pouco ao início da tarde, fui lá trás para fazer um time-lapse caseiro (confinamento oblige), mas o negrume logo regressou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Nov 2020 às 18:42)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia começou com chuviscos e ainda acumulou mais um pouco, totalizando 0,5 mm diários. Estou a ver que tive menos sorte que outros daqui da Península de Setúbal!  

Já o dia de hoje começou com céu limpo e tempo bem ameno, mas rapidamente começou a mudar. Ao meio-dia começou a soprar vento moderado de sudoeste e, logo depois de ser atingida a máxima, veio a nebulosidade. Nas horas seguintes o céu esteve encoberto e a humidade relativa disparou - por vezes até parecia que iria chover, mas tal não aconteceu. 

Aqui estão os dados relativos ao dia de ontem:
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 15,6°C
Prec: 0,5 mm

Agora estão 18,1°C e céu muito nublado, com 92% de humidade relativa.


----------



## RStorm (15 Nov 2020 às 18:44)

Boa Noite 

Felizmente, a minha estação recuperou na madrugada de sábado  
O fim de semana foi bastante ameno mas cinzento, com céu nublado, neblina e boas abertas temporárias. Vento sempre nulo. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã de ontem, rendendo *0,6 mm*. 

Agora vamos ter anticiclone a perder de vista  Espero que seja muito breve a sua estadia, pois tendo em conta estes últimos anos, estas visitas nesta altura do ano podem ser "perigosas"  

Sábado: *17,3ºC / 21,0ºC *
Domingo: *15,9ºC / 21,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Geopower (16 Nov 2020 às 10:08)

Manhã de céu pouco nublado nas áreas mais elevadas da cidade de Lisboa. 
Junto ao estuário do Tejo nevoeiro cerrado sobretudo na margem norte.

Panorâmica a NW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Nov 2020 às 17:44)

Hoje por cá foi uma dia bastante agradável e ameno, sempre com o sol presente do nascer ao entardecer.


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2020 às 17:57)

Só por curiosidade, aqui por Carcavelos (durante a noite),  têm caído valentes orvalhadas, ao ponto de se ouvir até água a pingar das telhas.

Às vezes, pelas 21/22h, já está tudo molhado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Nov 2020 às 21:11)

Boa noite,
Após uma madrugada de bastante nevoeiro, o dia lá se tornou soalheiro mas com alguns intervalos nublados à tarde. De facto, à tarde esteve o céu algo nublado mas a sensação térmica não enganava - estava um tempo bem ameno e por vezes até quente, com uma temperatura superior a 20°C e uma humidade relativa superior a 70%.  As mínimas, essas estão bem quentinhas para esta altura do ano! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,7°C
Mín: 13,4°C 
Prec: 0,2 mm (nevoeiro)

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu limpo. Mais uma vez, cá temos a inversão térmica a fazer o seu trabalho aqui na zona!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2020 às 09:50)

Morrinha e 15ºC.


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2020 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

17.7°


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia! 

Nevoeiro bastante cerrado ao inicio da manhã, caiu alguma morrinha que molhou a estrada e os carros. Entretanto foi levantando o nevoeiro, mas persiste a nebulosidade baixa e o sol ainda não apareceu...
*16ºC* actuais
Vento fraco/nulo de E

Mínima amena de 13ºC


----------



## Geopower (17 Nov 2020 às 12:38)

Inicio de manhã com nevoeiro em toda a cidade de Lisboa.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Nov 2020 às 13:25)

Só agora começa a aparecer o sol, gradualmente o céu vai limpando e a temperatura sobe ligeiramente para os 17ºC.

O vento rodou para SE, sopra uma ligeira brisa. 
86% de HR!


----------



## Toby (17 Nov 2020 às 13:25)

Toby disse:


> Início clássico do dia na serra





Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Obrigado, é apenas uma fotografia com um telefone. Neste momento, sou preguiçoso para tirar todo o meu material fotográfico.
> São as "Serras de Aire et Candeeiros". Meu amigo ou inimigo meteorológico...





Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 17.7°



Vê-se a influência da Serra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2020 às 17:54)

O dia de hoje, foi marcado essencialmente pelo céu muito nublado, o sol só apareceu já por volta das 14 horas, e ainda aqueceu um pouco


----------



## RStorm (17 Nov 2020 às 18:30)

Boa Noite

Desde domingo, o tempo tem se apresentado soalheiro e ameno, com alguma nebulosidade alta e neblina.
Nevoeiro cerrado tem sido destaque durante o período matinal, por vezes com sensação de chuvisco/morrinha. Ontem rendeu *0,3 mm  *
Vento quase sempre nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma pequena brisa do quadrante sul.  

De facto, as temperaturas previstas para os próximos dias são algo absurdas para a época  O que vai valendo são estes nevoeiros, que vão rendendo alguma coisa e impede que a temperatura não suba tanto quanto o esperado  
Sei que ainda falta algum tempo, mas felizmente parece que o anticiclone tem os dias contados. Vê-se uma luz ao fundo do túnel na próxima semana   

Ontem: *13,5ºC / 19,7ºC / 0,3 mm *
Hoje: *10,6ºC / 19,2ºC 
*
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 79% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2020 às 23:38)

Boa noite,
Por aqui os dias têm sido amenos, com nevoeiro durante a manhã (mas até nem são nevoeiros gelados) e bastante sol à tarde. Hoje o nevoeiro estava bastante espesso e inclusive registei um acumulado de 0,3 mm devido à morrinha que caiu nas primeiras horas da manhã. Entretanto o céu limpou e até esteve algo quente à tarde, com quase 22°C de máxima e uma humidade relativa próxima a 70%. Em zonas mais baixas, o nevoeiro não se dissipou tão cedo e, por isso, a temperatura máxima foi um pouco mais baixa. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 21,8°C
Mín: 13,4°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Agora ainda estão 17,7°C e céu limpo. Nesta noite parece que não se vai formar nevoeiro dada a falta de inversão térmica...


----------



## Batalha64 (18 Nov 2020 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,
Hoje pelas 11H00 aqui na minha zona tivemos uns aguaceiros muito fracos (duração de 5 mins) não chegou a molhar o chão por completo. 
Neste momento, tenho céu encoberto e abafado, 22 C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Vista para sudoeste, parece me virga intensa por Lisboa. Ambiente bem abafado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2020 às 15:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vista para sudoeste, parece me virga intensa por Lisboa. Ambiente bem abafado.



Era algo deste género? (fotos tiradas há 5 minutos, peço desculpa pelo tamanho, não consigo redimensionar)

De manhã também as vi.


----------



## Microburst (18 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

Boa tarde. É verdade, bastante virga depois de dissipar o pouco nevoeiro que pelo menos por aqui se fez sentir. Dia escuro, abafado e de céu muito carregado, faz lembrar um dia de trovoada sem a dita.


----------



## Microburst (18 Nov 2020 às 16:31)

Mais virga no céu por esta altura sobre Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

19,5°C
73%
Mosquitos por todo o lado.
Vento virou para Leste.
Ainda se vê virga.
Fumos e neblinas no vale de Loures.
19,8°C
Temperatura em ligeira subida.




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (18 Nov 2020 às 18:51)

Aqui pela margem sul, foi um simpático dia de outono, com um amanhecer agradável....


----------



## RStorm (18 Nov 2020 às 19:41)

Boa Noite

Hoje o dia já foi bem diferente, com o céu a apresentar-se parcialmente nublado por nebulosidade convectiva e virgas, a fazer lembrar um dia convectivo de Verão. Ainda tive direito a um aguaceiro disperso durante a manhã 
O nevoeiro voltou a marcar presença até meio da manhã, mas não tão intenso como nos dias anteriores. A mínima foi também mais alta devido à presença de nebulosidade.
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante sul.

Amanhã devo ir aos 25, mas estou com esperança de que não chegue a tanto  Veremos como corre.

Mínima: *14,6ºC *
Máxima: *20,5ºC *

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (18 Nov 2020 às 21:43)

Boa noite,

Para minha surpresa está neste momento a chover, pingas grossas...
Hoje não estava prevista precipitação para aqui.

Fui ver o radar, e olhem que imagem surpreendente.







O dia começou com um nevoeiro, que levantou por volta da hora de almoço.
O resto da tarde caracterizou-se por céu muito nublado essencialmente por nuvens médias... "céu convectivo"
A temperatura essa continua amena, máxima de 20.1ºC e amanhã vai subir mais um pouco... enfim!

Sigo agora com 17.7ºC, vento fraco do quadrante leste.


----------



## Thomar (18 Nov 2020 às 22:09)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para minha surpresa está neste momento a chover, pingas grossas...
> Hoje não estava prevista precipitação para aqui.
> ...



Por aqui também chuvisca agora, não estava nada à espera.

Edit: já parou


----------



## Mammatus (18 Nov 2020 às 22:51)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui também chuvisca agora, não estava nada à espera.
> 
> Edit: já parou



Sim, não foi muito tempo, mas o suficiente para a estrada ficar com alguma humidade, um perigo para a condução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Nov 2020 às 23:29)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Para minha surpresa está neste momento a chover, pingas grossas...
> Hoje não estava prevista precipitação para aqui.
> ...


Deveras  volátil está "nossa" meteorologia de facto, vai chovendo sem acumular, mas está a regar e mantendo humidade à superfície  , e eu que até hoje de manhã tinha voltado a ligar a rega do jardim 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2020 às 00:54)

Boas,

Bem que aberração...19 graus de momento.
E ao longo dia aberração vai estar implacável, para cá dão 26 graus, incrível.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2020 às 01:32)

vim à varanda e eis que do nada chove aqui pelo >Oeste..chuva miudinha, mas molha...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2020 às 03:09)

Mammatus disse:


> Para minha surpresa está neste momento a chover, pingas grossas...
> Hoje não estava prevista precipitação para aqui.
> 
> Fui ver o radar, e olhem que imagem surpreendente.



Sim, confirmo também pingos grossos esparsos no IC2, Sacavém/Santa Iria, pouco antes das 22h.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Bem que aberração...19 graus de momento.
> E ao longo dia aberração vai estar implacável, para cá dão 26 graus, incrível.



Bem... não páram as surpresas, que tal uma *noite tropical a 19 de Novembro*, no litoral de Sintra/Cascais ??? 
Ainda por cima é um aquecimento nocturno, a temperatura à 1h da madrugada de hoje foi mais alta que a máxima de ontem! Podia-se pensar que era defeito da estação mas Cabo Raso confirma a 'tropicalidade' da noite no Cabo da Roca:


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Novembro????? 
*Agora 06:54 21.7° 

















Ontem: 




*


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Nov 2020 às 09:16)

Bom dia.
Noite de ventania de leste. A fazer lembrar alguns dias de verão. 
No mínimo notável tendo em conta a altura do ano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 11:44)

Dia já segue quente neste mês de Agosto Novembro.

Há possíveis recordes mensais em certas estações que podem ser quebrados. Para Lisboa, a probabilidade de um dia acima dos 25ºC é de 0,003.

Cabo Raso já nos 23ºC... Vento no cabo da Roca abaixo dos 5 km/h. 
E estamos a um mês do Inverno, com menos de 10 horas de luz solar.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2020 às 12:19)

Potente lestada...basta ver os registos nos cabos.
Em Alcabideche segue nos 24 graus.


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 12:20)

*27.1° às 12h20.*.. o dia mais quente desde 17/09/2020!
Dia de Novembro mais quente desde que tenho uma estação Davis 05/2011....


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2020 às 12:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> E estamos a um mês do Inverno, com menos de 10 horas de luz solar.


E a pouco mais de 10 dias do inverno meteorológico.


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2020 às 12:42)

Bom dia

*22,4ºC*
Mínima de *16,4ºC* às 6h30.
HR sempre a descer, já vai nos *51%*.

Vento notavelmente *estável de ENE*, rajada máxima de *41 Km/h*. Vento médio durante a noite 10 a 20 Km/h; depois do sol nascer 20 a 30 Km/h.
Céu limpo, apenas uma faixa de cirrus.

Temperaturas às 11h da manhã que envergonham muitas manhãs de Verão, especialmente no litoral Oeste


----------



## fhff (19 Nov 2020 às 13:09)

25 graus em Sintra. Belo dia de verão...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 13:35)

Esta estação na Quinta da Marinha, perto da Roca, já marca *26,4ºC *

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASCA9

Estações de Cascais e Sintra a passar dos 25ºC...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2020 às 13:47)

Ponte Vasco da Gama 

23°C
64%
NE fraco a moderado 

Alguns Altocumulus castellanus a sul, longe.
Alcochete 25°C









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

*27,2ºC* em Alcobaça ás 13h. 

Um pouco por toda a costa, belo dia de praia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 14:05)

Eu até abri as janelas viradas a norte visto que o vento está morno e até pode aquecer o quarto, mesmo que pouco lol

Hoje deve custar trabalhar na serra de Sintra


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2020 às 14:06)

Almoinhas Velhas, Malveira da Serra teve mínima de *19,7ºC*(!), aquela zona com lestada é das areas que apresenta maior potencial do distrito de Lisboa, mas de longe...e não tem qualquer efeito de ilha de calor urbano.
Haverá algum efeito da serra, provavelmente.

Neste momento segue com 26,1ºC,


----------



## remember (19 Nov 2020 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

Que bafo quente... Janelas todas abertas que a humidade andava alta desde à alguns dias... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2020 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Bem me parecia que este ano tinha passado a correr... afinal ainda estamos a 19 de Agosto... 

Fiz uma caminhada de manhã com calção e t-shirt, e tive calor. Calor ao ponto de tirar a t-shirt e andar _au naturel_, como várias outras pessoas no passeio marítimo de Oeiras, com 26ºC às 12h!

Pelo Cacém, temperatura actual na casa dos 24ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Nov 2020 às 15:16)

Tarde igualmente quente e seca por aqui também, cheira mesmo a Verão!

*24ºC* actuais e máxima do dia até agora.
Vento fraco/nulo durante a noite, mas que ao longo da manhã foi aumentando de intensidade para moderado, com rajadas, de ENE. E assim se mantém... Ar mesmo morno, incrível!!

Mínima elevada de 16ºC, que supostamente deveria ser a máxima nesta altura do ano...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 15:24)

WU Quinta da Marinha chegou aos 26,8ºC 
IPMA Cabo Raso nos 26,2ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2020 às 15:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> WU Quinta da Marinha chegou aos 26,8ºC
> IPMA Cabo Raso nos 26,2ºC



Passo diariamente junto à estação do Raso, juro que não fiz qualquer fogueira. 
Falando mais a sério, com jeitinho hoje foi aos 27ºC...de loucos.
A ultima vez que fiquei tão estupido com valores por lá registados foi aquela mínima negativa(ou quase negativa?), Formação de geada na rocha do mar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 15:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passo diariamente junto à estação do Raso, juro que não fiz qualquer fogueira.
> Falando mais a sério, com jeitinho hoje foi aos 27ºC...de loucos.
> A ultima vez que fiquei tão estupido com valores por lá registados foi aquela mínima negativa(ou quase negativa?), Formação de geada na rocha do mar...


27ºC agora mesmo! 

Roca nos 25,1ºC, nem no Verão às vezes!


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,

28,1° às 13h20, teve início a descida.
O centro de Alcobaça (IPMA) o efeito tigela já começou.

para aqueles que estão demasiado quentes, vão lá comer: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISINTRA19


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2020 às 18:34)

Portinho da Arrabida 

26°C

Vento Leste virou para Oeste ao poente, descia da serra.
























Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (19 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Portinho da Arrabida
> 
> 26°C
> 
> ...



Bonito, para mim a mistura do "verde" de areia e água é o paraíso...


----------



## RStorm (19 Nov 2020 às 19:06)

Boa Noite

Ainda estava com a esperança de que a temperatura não subisse tanto, mas estava enganado e acabou por passar do previsto  Máxima de *25,6ºC  *
Diria mais que foi um dia típico de finais de Maio do que Novembro 
O céu apresentou-se geralmente pouco nublado, sendo mais limpo a partir da tarde. Agora sigo com uma bela noite de primavera e vento fraco de NE 

Mínima: *14,7ºC*
Máxima: *25,6ºC *

T. Atual: *20,0ºC  *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 19:33)

Último raio de sol pelas 16h59 aqui, 20 minutos antes do que para quem vê a nível do mar. Tarde com céu mais sujo, a lembrar um bocado o Verão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Nov 2020 às 20:31)

Boa noite,

O dia de ontem foi foi cinzento, com o céu muito nublado, durante todo o dia, e hoje foi completamente o oposto, o sol rapidamente começou a aquecer, e volta das 10 horas, já avizinhava, um dia bem ameno, e assim foi mesmo, agora mesmo ás 18 horas, não se sentia frio algum, em comparação com o dias anteriores.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2020 às 20:33)

Vai ser um novo recorde para Novembro em Portugal. 


Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Novembro?????
> *Agora 06:54 21.7°
> ...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2020 às 20:35)

Toby disse:


> *27.1° às 12h20.*.. o dia mais quente desde 17/09/2020!
> Dia de Novembro mais quente desde que tenho uma estação Davis 05/2011....


isso dá o dia mais quente de Novembro desde que ha registo em Portugal. Incrível!!


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2020 às 20:38)

Aqui em Alenquer registei máxima de 25ºC às 14h23. Mesmo um dia de Verão Não tenho memoria de um dia assim em Novembro em Portugal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 21:06)

jamestorm disse:


> isso dá o dia mais quente de Novembro desde que ha registo em Portugal. Incrível!!


Atenção que não é um valor de uma estação que determina o dia mais quente de Novembro de sempre 

Não o deverá ter sido a nível nacional porque há estações com recordes superiores a 28ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2020 às 21:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Atenção que não é um valor de uma estação que determina o dia mais quente de Novembro de sempre
> 
> Não o deverá ter sido a nível nacional porque há estações com recordes superiores a 28ºC.


Sim, aqui no Alto Alentejo o dia foi quente para a época, mas certamente já houve piores. No Litoral as temperaturas foram mais altas devido ao vento de leste e algumas estações devem ter batido recorde.

É uma pena o IPMA não disponibilizar dados mais recentes das estações. No caso de Alcobaça, a temperatura máxima mais elevada registada em novembro no período 71/2000 foi 26,6ºC. Suponho que depois de 2000 se tenham registado valores mais altos.
No entanto, não sei se a estação da ficha climatológica é a mesma da que regista atualmente os valores. De qualquer das maneiras, dá para ter uma ideia.

O Cabo Raso teve 27ºC de máxima horária. Durante grande parte do verão, está abaixo dos 20ºC e com uma ventania desgraçada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Nov 2020 às 21:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, aqui no Alto Alentejo o dia foi quente para a época, mas certamente já houve piores. No Litoral as temperaturas foram mais altas devido ao vento de leste e algumas estações devem ter batido recorde.
> 
> É uma pena o IPMA não disponibilizar dados mais recentes das estações. No caso de Alcobaça, a temperatura máxima mais elevada registada em novembro no período 71/2000 foi 26,6ºC. Suponho que depois de 2000 se tenham registado valores mais altos.
> No entanto, não sei se a estação da ficha climatológica é a mesma da que regista atualmente os valores. De qualquer das maneiras, dá para ter uma ideia.
> ...



Offtopic: Tive a ver e desde 2000 apenas o ano de 2006 parece ter sido o mais quente. As temperaturas absolutas registadas eram, de facto, inferiores às registadas hoje. Contudo, em 2015 há registos superiores a 28ºC. Mas o IPMA lá dirá no futuro relatório. O mês segue quente principalmente a nível das mínimas, anomalias bem grandes.

Isto foi mais um evento extremo para o litoral centro, acredito que algumas estações tenham tremido o recorde.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Nov 2020 às 22:05)

Boa noite,
Depois de um dia de céu nublado e ameno e morrinha fraca na última noite/madrugada, que não acumulou nada, o dia de hoje mais pareceu um dia de meio/final da primavera que propriamente um dia de novembro. E pelos vistos a situação deverá continuar - a temperatura deverá diminuir muito ligeiramente, mas continuará acima dos 20°C pelo menos até segunda (amanhã deverão atingir os 22°C na zona). Não me lembro de tantos dias seguidos com temperaturas acima de 20°C em novembro, sinceramente... A acrescentar a isto, as noites têm sido bem quentes para novembro, com mínimas continuamente acima dos 12-14°C, ou seja, nos valores da temperatura média para o mês em questão. 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Ontem
Máx: 19,2°C
Mín: 13,2°C

Hoje
Máx: 23,7°C
Mín: 15,2°C

Agora estão 17,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2020 às 23:31)

Pois uma das coisas que está a espantar neste evento de calor é o numero de dias com anomalia positiva - dias mesmo muito amenos, podíamos estar em Maio!

*Nenhum dia de geada até agora em Novembro, algo também extraordinário para esta zona do Norte de Alenquer. Temperaturas mínimas bem acima da média para este mês.
*
O ano passado tb só registei um dia de geada em Novembro, mas desculpado com muita chuva que tivemos em Novembro de 2019.



"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Depois de um dia de céu nublado e ameno e morrinha fraca na última noite/madrugada, que não acumulou nada, o dia de hoje mais pareceu um dia de meio/final da primavera que propriamente um dia de novembro. E pelos vistos a situação deverá continuar - a temperatura deverá diminuir muito ligeiramente, mas continuará acima dos 20°C pelo menos até segunda (amanhã deverão atingir os 22°C na zona) Não me lembro de tantos dias seguidos com temperaturas acima de 20°C em novembro, sinceramente... A acrescentar a isto, as noites têm sido bem quentes para novembro, com mínimas continuamente acima dos 12-14°C, ou seja, nos valores da temperatura média para o mês em questão.
> 
> *Charneca de Caparica
> ...


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2020 às 00:01)

Toby disse:


> Bonito, para mim a mistura do "verde" de areia e água é o paraíso...



E é mesmo. Só a água destoava, *< 16,5ºC*, mas foi um excelente banho.





Neste momento a noite é tropical, a estação da Escola marca *22,2ºC* com *40% de HR*. A máxima terá sido *25,6ºC* embora a estação só tenha começado a registar às 14h45. O valor mais baixo da HR foi *36%*
.
Na estação Parque Santa Iria, *20,6ºC*; máxima *24,6ºC*; HR presente *44%* e o mínimo foi *37%*.

Estes valores urbanos concordam com os valores das *EMA's de Lisboa às 23h*, enquanto as zonas baixas não litorais estão já bem abaixo dos 15ºC.






Procurando a média horária mais elevada no geral das EMA's da RLC, parece-me ser o registo das 15h, embora *Alcobaça *tenha o valor mais elevado no registo das *14h*: *27,9ºC*.





.


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2020 às 00:24)

Temperatura impressionante para a hora e altura do ano, o vento sopra de oeste fraco...






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2020 às 00:25)

como se explicam estes valores extraordinários para Novembro? Este calor vem do interior de península? O Sul de Espanha tb está bem quente. 



StormRic disse:


> E é mesmo. Só a água destoava, *< 16,5ºC*, mas foi um excelente banho.
> 
> Neste momento a noite é tropical, a estação da Escola marca *22,2ºC* com *40% de HR*. A máxima terá sido *25,6ºC* embora a estação só tenha começado a registar às 14h45. O valor mais baixo da HR foi *36%*
> .
> ...


----------



## remember (20 Nov 2020 às 00:32)

jamestorm disse:


> como se explicam estes valores extraordinários para Novembro? Este calor vem do interior de península? O Sul de Espanha tb está bem quente.


A posição do nosso amigo deve explicar muita coisa, mas deixo isso para os mais entendidos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (20 Nov 2020 às 00:40)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 24.8ºC!!!! 
De facto um dia de final de Primavera.

Como @guisilva5000 referiu o céu apresentou-se com um tom baço, "céu sujo", típico daqueles dias de calor tórrido no Verão. Este foi igualmente um pormenor interessante e diferenciador, já que por esta altura do ano, tempo anticiclónico é caracterizado por dias soalheiros mas com o céu a apresentar um azul intenso e condições excepcionais de visibilidade, o que não foi o caso, parecia existir uma certa bruma no horizonte.

Vento fraco a moderado de E/NE o dia inteiro.






Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco, 17.7ºC.

off-topic: reparei agora que o nosso colega @guisilva5000 está de volta ao seguimento nacional. Saúdo o regresso.


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2020 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

Em casa, é de facto um recorde desde 2011 por um dia em Novembro. 









Enquanto se aguarda a informação do IPMA, aqui está uma pista.
Eu sei, não é "oficial" mas dá uma boa ideia dos máximos para cada dia em algumas cidades desde 01/01/2009.
Sei que este é um fórum em português e que posto frequentemente em francês... 

11/2009: 26°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2009/11/

11/2010: 25°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2010/11/

11/2011: 22°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2011/11/

11/2012: 23°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2012/11/

11/2013: 24°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2013/11/

11/2014: 25°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2014/11/

11/2015: 26°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2015/11/

11/2016: 25°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2016/11/

11/2017: 23°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2017/11/

11/2018: 21°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2018/11/

11/2019: 25°
https://www.historique-meteo.net/europe/portugal/2019/11/


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2020 às 07:47)

Boas,

Entretanto já temos acesso aos dados de ontem.
Registos para emoldurar ainda com preocupação...
Os dois cabos aqui próximos com temperaturas desta magnitude so pode ter resultado em recorde.
Fez mais calor do que previsto,  os eventos de lestada têm sempre este problema principalmente junto à linha de costa.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2020 às 10:35)

Mínima de 15,6°C e 20,2°C às 9h em Santa Iria.

Agora 16,9°C e 76% na Ponte Vasco da Gama. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2020 às 13:27)

remember disse:


> A posição do nosso amigo deve explicar muita coisa, mas deixo isso para os mais entendidos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Máxima de 24.8ºC!!!!
> De facto um dia de final de Primavera.
> ...



Offtopic: A posição do Anticiclone dos Açores foi o que realmente gerou esta situação. A morfologia do AA associada a uma baixa pressão 'inerte' a sul do país é um sistema que é muito comum no Verão e que causa os dias de Nortada, muito confortáveis , que o pessoal do litoral está habituado. E lá está, é também no Verão que às vezes acontece uma ligeira movimentação do AA mais para norte ou oeste, o que proporciona a lestada e os dias de 40ºC e os dias sujos com as poeiras vindas de África, tal como aconteceu ontem. É, de facto, comum haver dias de céu limpo em Novembro, é natural o AA estar sobre o território nacional. Contudo, geralmente causa valores de mínima gelados devido à irradiação e poucas horas de sol. É estranho como as mínimas têm estado tão altas para dias com horas de sol a baixar das 10 horas, acho que esse vai ser o fator que vai levar o mês a uma anomalia grande.

E tal como o Verão de S. Martinho é comum, também são episódios grandes de chuva. Mas, onde estão as entradas Atlânticas?

Obrigado pela saudação 
_________________

Mais um dia soalheiro, se pudesse até faria a fotossíntese. Jacarandás com um brilho verde nas folhas que faz alegrar o dia.
Acima dos 22ºC é o esperado.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2020 às 14:05)

Novamente muito calor aqui em Alenquer a esta hora 24ºC   é que o sol esta mesmo forte!
Isto vai dar uns valor de mês de Novembro realmente extraordinários. Aguardo o relatório de IPMA.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Offtopic: A posição do Anticiclone dos Açores foi o que realmente gerou esta situação. A morfologia do AA associada a uma baixa pressão 'inerte' a sul do país é um sistema que é muito comum no Verão e que causa os dias de Nortada, muito confortáveis , que o pessoal do litoral está habituado. E lá está, é também no Verão que às vezes acontece uma ligeira movimentação do AA mais para norte ou oeste, o que proporciona a lestada e os dias de 40ºC e os dias sujos com as poeiras vindas de África, tal como aconteceu ontem. É, de facto, comum haver dias de céu limpo em Novembro, é natural o AA estar sobre o território nacional. Contudo, geralmente causa valores de mínima gelados devido à irradiação e poucas horas de sol. É estranho como as mínimas têm estado tão altas para dias com horas de sol a baixar das 10 horas, acho que esse vai ser o fator que vai levar o mês a uma anomalia grande.
> 
> E tal como o Verão de S. Martinho é comum, também são episódios grandes de chuva. Mas, onde estão as entradas Atlânticas?
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (20 Nov 2020 às 15:53)

Hoje:


----------



## Tufao André (20 Nov 2020 às 16:53)

Boa tarde a todos,

Ontem à tarde a temperatura ainda subiu aos *25ºC* por aqui!!  Incrível tendo em conta que estamos na 2ª quinzena de Novembro...
Noite bem agradável, com vento fraco/nulo de NE, bastante humidade e alguma inversão pois este local é propício a tal! Por exemplo, pelas 22h, já estavam 17ºC aqui e muitas zonas à volta ainda marcavam 20/21ºC...
Acredito que deva ter baixado até aos 12/13ºC.

Hoje regista-se uma ligeira descida, mas as condições mantêm-se anormais para a época. *22ºC* actuais e máxima do dia!
Vento fraco de NE.
Já é possível que de madrugada a temperatura desça para ~10ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Nov 2020 às 22:03)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem agradável, igual ao de ontem, mas em contapartida, ao final do dia, por volta das 17 horas, já se notava um arrefecimento, coisa que ontem não se sentia, á mesma hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Nov 2020 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo com temperaturas de abril e não de novembro. Máximas superiores a 20°C, mínimas superiores a 12°C... ah, e hoje a sensação térmica foi maior devido à falta do vento!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 21,5°C
Mín: 13,8°C 

Agora estão 14,8°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Toby (21 Nov 2020 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

A influência da direcção do vento sobre a temperatura desta noite


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2020 às 16:00)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia igual aos anteriores, excepto na temperatura que está ligeiramente mais baixa felizmente 

19°C actuais e máxima do dia!
Vento fraco a moderado durante a madrugada e manhã, enfraquecendo agora para a tarde.
Vento esse que estragou a inversão habitual, tendo a mínima ficado pelos 12°C..

Assim que o sol se for, o arrefecimento deverá ser mais rápido e a mínima descer até aos 8-9°C caso o vento seja nulo! Veremos...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Nov 2020 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia bem quente e soalheiro para novembro. Mesmo tendo a temperatura descido, a máxima ainda foi superior a 20ºC, ou seja, uns 4 a 4,5ºC acima do normal para esta altura do ano. Não obstante, a mínima foi claramente mais baixa e já dentro dos valores normais para esta altura do ano. Amanhã deverei novamente chegar à marca dos 20ºC, e se não chegar andarei lá muito perto... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 11,5ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC e céu limpo, bem mais fresco que ontem por esta hora. Como não corre brisa nenhuma, é de esperar uma mínima bem baixa por aqui amanhã de madrugada...


----------



## Tufao André (21 Nov 2020 às 23:51)

Por aqui noite mais fresca, com descida gradual da temperatura e quase sem vento! 
A esta hora já estão 13°C, 70% HR e céu limpo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2020 às 08:44)

Bom dia,
Durante a noite a temperatura ainda desceu para os 10°C, fruto da inversão térmica, sem dúvida a mínima mais fria desde há algum tempo. Entretanto já se instalou o vento de nordeste e a temperatura está em escalada: estão, neste momento, 11,5°C, e está céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2020 às 15:40)

Boa tarde

Céu limpo.
Mínima 10,9ºC
18,1ºC agora e máxima do dia

Bela imagem obtida pelo Terra hoje às 11h32 numa passagem exactamente sobre Setúbal e na direcção NNE-SSW:







Mais recentemente apareceu nebulosidade convectiva baixa na zona de Alcobaça, visível nesta imagem do Aqua às 13h11


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2020 às 17:21)

Incrível como não há vento. Céu limpíssimo. Na rua, canto dos pássaros sobrepõem-se ao ruído urbano. 

Mínimas típicas da época a voltar, finalmente.


----------



## RStorm (22 Nov 2020 às 19:58)

Boa noite 

Fim de semana soalheiro e bastante agradável, com céu geralmente limpo.
As temperaturas têm vindo a descer de dia para dia, especialmente as mínimas. 
O vento tem soprado muito fraco a nulo do quadrante N nestes dias. 

Sexta: *12,9ºC / 22,4ºC *
Sábado: *9,3ºC / 20,2ºC *
Domingo: *8,6ºC / 18,7ºC *

T. Atual: *15,0ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Toby (22 Nov 2020 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

Ficar alguns dias, para atingir um nível de chuva aceitável!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Nov 2020 às 23:12)

Boa noite,
Hoje os modelos claramente sobre-estimaram as temperaturas. Estavam previstos 20ºC para aqui ontem, entretanto a previsão baixou para 19ºC e mesmo assim a temperatura ficou abaixo dos 18,5ºC. Seja como for, foi um dia soalheiro como os anteriores mas bem mais fresco, já com um pouco mais de sabor de outono! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,4ºC
Mín: 10,0ºC

Agora estão 11,8ºC e céu limpo. Finalmente parece que vamos ter uma mínima típica desta altura do ano!


----------



## srr (23 Nov 2020 às 08:58)

Abrantes

4 graus nos vales.
10 acima dos vales.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2020 às 09:26)

StormRic disse:


> Bela imagem obtida pelo Terra hoje às 11h32 numa passagem exactamente sobre Setúbal e na direcção NNE-SSW:



Algo que nunca tinha reparado mas que acaba por ser bastante óbvio é o reflexo do Sol nas zonas onde existe uma grande quantidade de painéis solares.

Aqueles píxeis brancos na zona a norte de Loures são um bom exemplo (e foi isso que me chamou a atenção), onde existe um terreno com mais de 10 hectares repleto de painés fotovoltaicos, no Casal da Serra. É também visível o reflexo do Sol na zona do MARL.

---

Aqui por Loures o dia amanheceu com céu limpo. Primeira temperatura mínima deste outrono/inverno abaixo dos 9ºC: *8,7ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Nov 2020 às 09:52)

Bom dia!

Mínima fresquinha e a mais baixa deste Outono por aqui, com apenas *9°C*! 

Bastante sol, vento fraco/nulo de NE e 13°C (em lenta subida)


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2020 às 16:48)

Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2020 às 18:36)

Deixo umas fotografias tiradas esta tarde a uns mammatus que se encontravam nas nuvens altas que cobriam parte do céu.




IMG_8459 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8461 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8462 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8463 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8464 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8465 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8466 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8467 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8468 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2020 às 21:20)

Boa noite:

Hoje:






As apostas estão abertas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

Boa noite,
E eles bem falavam do rápido arrefecimento noturno... fogo, que está frio lá fora! Qual foi o magano que decidiu abrir o congelador? 
Agora a sério, estas temperaturas é que são as típicas desta altura e parece que, felizmente, regressámos a alguma normalidade depois de muitos dias com temperaturas máximas acima de 20°C e mínimas acima de 12-13°C. Entretanto os modelos lá vão dando a hipótese de termos um final de novembro e início de dezembro bem chuvoso em praticamente todo o país. Ainda anda tudo muito instável, mas tudo indica que algo vai mudar... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 17,9°C
Mín: 9,2°C 

Agora estão 10,9°C e céu limpo. Não me admirava nada que a mínima fosse atingida ainda antes da meia-noite, pois a temperatura a esta hora está bem mais baixa que no dia anterior...


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2020 às 00:47)

Noite segue fria e húmida, vento nulo!
Apenas 11°C e em lenta descida...

Durante a tarde a máxima chegou aos 18°C e houve algumas nuvens altas, sinais de mudança!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2020 às 01:15)

Já abaixo dos 10ºC, sem ventinho nenhum.

Lua a pôr-se bonita.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 03:50)

5ºC a esta hora aqui alto Concelho de Alenquer, terra de grandes inversões.  é bem capaz de ir aos 4ºC sobre a manhã - ainda não estivemos perto 0 ºC típicos de noites de Novembro.


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2020 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

7.1° 08h05


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2020 às 12:04)

Bom dia!  

Por aqui acordou-se com apenas *8,5ºC *e muita neblina, sem vento algum! Nevoeiro só mais pro lado de Lisboa, perto do rio.
Vai brilhando o sol, com alguma nebulosidade alta a acompanhar.

A humidade ainda é superior a 80%, portanto a temperatura sobe lentamente e ainda estão *14ºC* a esta hora!
Logo à noite já se espera a tão abençoada chuva, quiça com uma ou outra trovoada à mistura... veremos


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2020 às 15:18)

Já se começa a notar a mudança!  

Aumento da nebulosidade por cumulus, vento fraco a moderado de S e temperatura a subir para os actuais 17ºC.
Pressão em descida.


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 15:36)

Para SW especialmente:














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2020 às 15:57)

*6,3ºC* de mínima, começa bem.

Céu nublado agora.


----------



## RStorm (24 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

Boa Noite 

Ontem e hoje foram dias novamente soalheiros, mas já com alguma nebulosidade a acompanhar, especialmente no dia de hoje. 
O vento soprou muito fraco a nulo de NW, rodando para SW no final da manhã de hoje.

As temperaturas finalmente já estão em valores adequados para época e as mínimas tem sido bem fresquinhas  Durante esta tarde passei por um dos locais habituais de inversão e notei que algumas (poucas) ervas tinham uma cor escura no topo, o que leva a entender que está seca ou queimada. Apesar da temperatura ainda ser um pouco alta, não descarto que tenha havido alguma geada fraquinha naquele local, mas fico também na dúvida se não será devido à ausência de chuva nestes últimos dias  

Amanhã haverá a tão esperada mudança, com a chegada da chuvinha e quiçá, possamos ter direito a alguma trovoada  

Hoje: *8,4ºC / 17,6ºC *
Amanhã: *7,5ºC / 16,3ºC 
*
T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 78% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 18:18)

Encobrindo a 6/8, vem de SW, frente à vista no radar, tem células com convecção importante e a crescerem  a sul.
Ja caem pingos no aeroporto!


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 20:24)

aqui por Alenquer temperatura estranhamente amena a esta hora....só pode ser chuvinha a chegar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2020 às 20:28)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia de contrastes. O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro e uma mínima bem baixa, mas entretanto o dia lá aqueceu e o céu limpou. Entretanto, após a hora de almoço, o céu começou a ficar nublado. Agora está céu nublado. 

Neste momento infelizmente estou com problemas na casa e portanto a estação meteorológica não está a emitir dados. Assim sendo, e sabendo que vai chover, vou usar os dados da estação do lado como os de referência, por tempo indeterminado (espero que não seja por muito tempo).  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,5°C
Mín: 8,9°C 

A temperatura atual é de 15,6°C e está uma calmaria das grandes. Não tarda muito deverá começar a chover...


----------



## Tonton (24 Nov 2020 às 21:40)

Boas,

Já chove bem, por aqui,há uma meia-hora...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2020 às 21:41)

A chover com intensidade já há um bom bocado.


----------



## Toby (24 Nov 2020 às 21:55)

Vai para norte


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2020 às 21:56)

Começou a chover por aqui, agora com bastante intensidade! Muito bom após tantos dias de tempo anticiclónico!!!   

0,2 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2020 às 22:13)

Boas ,

Belas chuvadas
5 mm


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 22:17)

Chuva forte! Alfragide, a correr bem pelas estradas.
15°C


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 22:22)

Visibilidade diminuída.
Isto é apenas uma linha de instabilidade pré-frontal.
No radar nota-se mais a norte o início do enrolamento da ondulação frontal.
Ao emergir do túnel da CRIL, Pontinha, a chuva era só fraca, chuvisco agora.


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2020 às 22:35)

Grande bátega e condução dificil na A1 Sacavém, visibilidade muito reduzida. Melhorando em Santa Iria. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (24 Nov 2020 às 22:41)

Por aqui já parou a chuva...ainda foi mais de uma hora a cair, ainda assim! 

Acumulou *6,4 mm *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2020 às 22:43)

Isto é que tem sido chover nos últimos minutos... 1,8 mm


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2020 às 22:46)

Bem que chuvada... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (24 Nov 2020 às 23:01)

Começa a chover bem aqui Alenquer, 1.11 mm na Netatmo


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2020 às 23:10)

Por Almada parece que parou por enquanto


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Nov 2020 às 23:23)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Por Almada parece que parou por enquanto


Foi por pouco tempo. Agora cai um dilúvio por aqui!  

2,5 mm

PS: Afinal parou novamente. Foi um aguaceiro apenas.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2020 às 23:47)

já cai uma chuva moderada


----------



## Tufao André (24 Nov 2020 às 23:49)

Belos aguaceiros pré-frontais que caíram também como já aqui reportado!
Entretanto parou de chover e a frente fria em si está cada vez mais perto, deve chegar dentro de minutos...

16°C e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2020 às 00:00)

ainda *1.2mm *antes da meia noite


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Nov 2020 às 00:07)

E a carga de água que está a cair ...!? Upa upa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2020 às 00:10)

O dia de ontem ainda rendeu 3,3 mm, nada mau!  
Entretanto a frente fria está prestes de chegar! Veremos quanto rende por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 00:17)

Células de ecos vermelhos/laranja na zona oriental de Lisboa e Almada; também passou pela Baixa:
































A frente entra agora pelo noroeste da RLC, Figueira da Foz, Coimbra e também já toca a costa de Peniche para norte e o litoral de Sintra:


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 00:26)

A precipitação começou a acumular nas EMA's do IPMA entre as 20h e as 21h:









Entre as 22h e as 23h apareceram as primeiras células fortes e os acumulados na zona ribeirinha de Lisboa sul dispararam: *10,7mm em Geofísico e 10,2mm na Ajuda*.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2020 às 00:48)

caiu uma chuva bem forte há uns minutos, já vai acalmando, já vou com *8mm* pós meia noite


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 00:59)

*4,8 mm* em Parque Santa Iria e *5,4 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria, até à meia-noite.

Das EMA's, destaque para Geofísico e Ajuda: primeira acumulou *13,7 mm*.






Cais do Sodré acumulou *22,1 mm* !


----------



## Mammatus (25 Nov 2020 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Os aguaceiros pré-frontais renderam *1.78 mm*.
A frente fria propriamente dita está quase a chegar.

16ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2020 às 01:54)

*9.38 mm *já cá cantam aqui em Alenquer segundo a Netatmo aqui a 5km de minha casa. continua a cair bem...
"Uma noite de água" , como dizia o meu pai.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2020 às 03:11)

*16.77 mm *...e continua


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 03:29)

A frente tem uma estrutura variada, com várias linhas de instabilidade e células por vezes localmente intensas. A Baixa de Lisboa voltou a apanhar com uma dessas linhas:
*11,9 mm na Ajuda e 10,4 mm em Geofísico*, entre a 1h e as 2h de hoje.













Precipitação localmente intensa mas generalizada numa larga faixa frontal:


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 04:06)

Boa noite pessoal,


Bem que carga que cai, que barulho...

Estou sem net... Que bela bosta, com o que chove upa upa, assim há mais de não sei quantos minutos devia dar um belo acumulado

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2020 às 06:40)

Bom dia,

Esta noite, 20,8mm (normal, hoje é o dia de Santa Catarina ).


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2020 às 07:19)

Boas ,

Tem chovido a potes.
22 mm aqui
27 mm nas Almoinhas


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2020 às 07:42)

Praticamente nos 20 mm em Nafarros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2020 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
Por aqui os acumulados claramente são menores que na Margem Norte. Mesmo assim, acumulei 9,4 mm esta noite segundo um dos sensores em casa e 5,3 mm noutro sensor. Pelas estações à volta o valor mais elevado parece ser o correto. Agora não chove, mas não deverá ser por muito tempo...


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Nov 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia,
Sei que medem a precipitação em mm mas aqui na Ericeira só com quilolitros!
Cheguei de Lisboa ontem pelas 20h30 e já a chegar a Mafra começo a ver clarões no horizonte. Não liguei. Prossegui caminho com os pensamentos virados para o trabalho e, chegada à Ericeira, ofereci-me um peixinho grelhado cheio de azeite quente e alho no restaurante. Como este mundo está uma desgraça, consegui lugar quase em frente e sai em mangas de camisa e lencinho de seda ao pescoço só para aconchegar. Despachado o peixe e o tinto vai de regressar ao carro para o belo do descanso em casa. À saída, meninos...,  a primeira coisa que voou foi logo o lenço e depois foi um fustigar de canivetes de H2O até à viatura.
Cheguei a casa encharcada e meia aparvalhada.
Penso que choveu a noite toda pois acordei diversas vezes com o som de potes de água a serem descarregados no telhado.
Agora continua a cair mas com menos intensidade e o céu está bem cinzento.
Acabou o Verão!


----------



## srr (25 Nov 2020 às 08:39)

Abrantes;
Tem bom azeite, os lenços não voaram,
Mas os potes que tenho a apanhar as agua pluviais, transbordaram
Soma 23 mm, numa noite como gosto, de estar na cama a ouvir a chuva.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2020 às 09:36)

Bom dia! 

Chove com bastante intensidade desde a última meia hora!!  Muito escuro...
Toda a noite também foi marcada por chuva moderada a forte por vezes e algum vento moderado a forte!

13°C


----------



## Geopower (25 Nov 2020 às 09:46)

Início de manhã com períodos de chuva fraca. Vento fraco de Sul.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Por cá o final de noite e madrugada, foi de aguaceiros moderados, que só abrandou, ao inicio da manhã, por volta das 7 horas, agora retomou novamente com aguaceiros fracos, diria que o acumulado deve ultrapassar os 20 mm, já fazia falta, depois de todos aqueles dias, monótonos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2020 às 10:19)

Actualização 

27 mm aqui 
36 mm nas Almoinhas 

Excelente rega


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2020 às 10:53)

Quase não parou toda a noite e manhã: valores vão os seguintes segundo as Netatmo aqui no Alto Conselho de Alenquer:  *33.84 mm 
35.95 mm.*
Valente rega!* 
*
Edit: mais uma forte carga!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 11:09)

Bom dia,
Por Leiria, muita chuva durante a madrugada e ao longo da manhã.

*33.1mm* acumulados até ao momento no Aeródromo. Já fazia falta também aqui pela região oeste, pois tem estado fraco. Esta estação tinha até ontem *33.3mm* de acumulado mensal. A média é superior a 100mm. 

Entretanto, a chuva começa a diminuir de intensidade. Ambiente fresco!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2020 às 11:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por Leiria, muita chuva durante a madrugada e ao longo da manhã.
> 
> *33.1mm* acumulados até ao momento no Aeródromo. Já fazia falta também aqui pela região oeste, pois tem estado fraco. Esta estação tinha até ontem *33.3mm* de acumulado mensal. A média é superior a 100mm.
> ...



Novembro estava a ser mto fraco pelo Oeste, aqui tb passa os 100mm de média, vamos a ver se é desta que chegamos à media - hoje está a dar uma ajuda!

E hoje o ambiente é de chuva de Inverno, bem fresco, temperatura vai nos 11ºC por aqui!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 11:25)

jamestorm disse:


> Novembro estava a ser mto fraco pelo Oeste, aqui tb passa os 100mm de média, vamos a ver se é desta que chegamos à media - hoje está a dar uma ajuda!
> 
> E hoje o ambiente é de chuva de Inverno, bem fresco, temperatura vai nos 11ºC por aqui!


Sim, o caudal do Rio Lís também tem estado bastante fraco, no ano passado estava bem melhor. Este ano, até ao momento e ao contrário do ano passado, o outono tem sido mais generoso lá para os meus lados do que aqui nesta zona.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2020 às 11:47)

E a frente por aqui já passou! Parou a chuva, o sol começa a espreitar e alguns mamatus no céu 
Bastante mais escuro para o interior, onde ruma a precipitação mais forte...

Vento rodou pra Norte, por vezes sopra moderado, e a temperatura baixou para os *12ºC*! Isto sim é frio mais a sério eheh
Aguarda-se agora pelos aguaceiros do pós-frontal

O acumulado deve andar pelos 30 mm no total de ontem e hoje!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2020 às 12:01)

Depois de uma noite com períodos de chuva intensa, e de uma manhã com chuva não tão intensa mas persistente, eis que a chuva parou e o Sol lá vai tentando espreitar 




IMG_20201125_113825_1 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201125_113819 (1) by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_20201125_113709_1 (1) by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2020 às 12:42)

Depois de uma manhã de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, que só agora parou, mais uma bela rega.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2020 às 13:07)

agora passamos a aguaceiros, sigo com *24.4mm* e 12.7ºC


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2020 às 15:48)

Desde o fim da manhã que nao mais choveu, está um céu bastante escuro para sul e oeste! As células estão com uma estranha rotação no radar, não dá para perceber exactamente para onde se dirigem...

O vento enfraqueceu e estão 14°C


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 16:06)

Boa tarde
A frente aqui na Póvoa terá passado cerca das 9h30, altura em que o vento que estava de W, e vinha aumentando rapidamente desde as 9h, iniciou a rotação para NNW e começou com rajadas até 47 Km/h.
Por essa altura a temperatura e o ponto de orvalho tiveram descidas bruscas de um pouco mais de 1ºC. A pressão teve um pequeno ressalto subindo ligeiramente (0,5 hPa) para daí a pouco retomar a descida correspondendo à aproximação e instalação do centro depressionário na região centro/litoral.





Só a precipitação não acusou variação, continuando em geral fraca. Acumulado de hoje: *8,4 mm* (Parque Santa Iria).

Já não chove na região de Lisboa/Oeste desde o meio-dia. As nuvens estão quase paradas e com rumos variáveis, o centro da depressão está por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

Aqui pela região o evento foi fraquito tendo em conta os acumulados a norte do Tejo ou até noutras regiões do país mais a sul. Caíram 10,7 mm acumulados hoje e 3,3 mm ontem, o que dá um total de 14 mm no evento, o que eleva o acumulado mensal para os 66,3 mm. É quase certo que o mês vai acabar abaixo da média, já que ainda faltam 46,8 mm e duvido que caia essa precipitação toda até ao fim do mês por aqui.


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 16:14)

remember disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> 
> Bem que carga que cai, que barulho...
> ...


Boas pessoal,

Afinal foi mais barulho que outra coisa, comparando com outros acumulados da zona... Aqui ficou bem abaixo, 9.4 mm acumulados, surgiu uma nova estação em Sacavém

Dia fresco o de hoje e parece ainda vir mais qualquer coisa, as nuvens parecem quase estacionadas

Afinal a Vodafone esta noite parece que foi geral. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 16:19)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Afinal foi mais barulho que outra coisa, comparando com outros acumulados da zona... Aqui ficou bem abaixo, 9.4 mm acumulados, surgiu uma nova estação em Sacavém
> 
> ...


Anda ali a engonhar... Lol







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (25 Nov 2020 às 16:20)

10 minutos de dilúvio no Cacém

Agora nem chove


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 17:33)

Barragem de Cumulonimbus so largo do litoral da região Oeste, e um que se pegou ao Cabo Espichel.
Desenvolvimentos notáveis. 


Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2020 às 17:43)

Recomeçou a chover forte em Colares. 29 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Nov 2020 às 17:43)

Boa tarde chove começou chover aqui a partir da noite de ontem essa chuva prolongou-se durante a madrugada  até ao início da tarde com algumas pausas, choveu muito durante esse período em geral chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## RStorm (25 Nov 2020 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde

Madrugada e manhã chuvosas com períodos de chuva moderada, por vezes fortes. O acumulado segue nos *9,3 mm*, bela rega 
A tarde apresentou-se bem fresca com céu nublado e o sol a tentar espreitar, mas sem chuva.
O vento tem se apresentado nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma brisa do quadrante W-NW.

Ontem caíram uns aguaceiros resultantes daquelas linhas pré-frontais, mas apesar de alguns terem sido pontualmente intensos, eles foram bastante curtos e pouco frequentes, rendendo apenas *0,3 mm*. O grosso passou ao lado... 

Neste momento temos uma bela linha de instabilidade "estacionada" junto à costa  Veremos se chega a terra e nos traz mais qualquer coisa 

Extremos até agora: *12,4ºC / 15,0ºC / 9,3 mm 
*
T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## VazCosta (25 Nov 2020 às 18:11)

remember disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Afinal foi mais barulho que outra coisa, comparando com outros acumulados da zona... Aqui ficou bem abaixo, 9.4 mm acumulados, surgiu uma nova estação em Sacavém
> 
> ...




Olá Remenber!
A estação nova de Sacavém é minha ...!!! 
Estava em fase de testes e por isso ainda não a tinha apresentado.
Apesar de estar registado desde 2014,  e de acompanhar o fórum quase diariamente, nunca tinha "postado".
Já agora, aproveito para cumprimentar e felicitar todo o forum que me faz companhia à 6 anos e também realçar o trabalho dos moderadores que nunca deixam a coisa descambar, coisa que eu aprecio muito.
@Remenber, pode adicionar a minha estação, se assim entender ao Mapa Portugal, eu ficaria muito contente, para já está registada no WU e no Ecowitt.
Espero que a sigam, eu, pela minha parte, vou-me esforçar para a manter o mais fiável possivel.
Obrigado a todos.


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 18:21)

VazCosta disse:


> Olá Remenber!
> A estação nova de Sacavém é minha ...!!!
> Estava em fase de testes e por isso ainda não a tinha apresentado.
> Apesar de estar registado desde 2014,  e de acompanhar o fórum quase diariamente, nunca tinha "postado".
> ...


Bem vindo então

Eu ando sempre a espreitar os mapas a ver se aparece algo de novo para partilhar.

Por acaso, havia uma também na Bobadela e desapareceu, a malta muda de casa e depois nunca mais os encontramos.

Deve ser o mapa do @Toby o meu de momento está parado, sem muito tempo para aquilo... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2020 às 18:21)

Impressionante como acumula na zona NO do concelho.
Almoinhas segue com 42 mm.


----------



## almeida96 (25 Nov 2020 às 18:22)

Acabei de ouvir um trovão  O litoral sintrense já está com os acumulados de novo a subir.

Caíram algumas pingas à pouco, mas de resto não chove desde as 10h mais ou menos...

O acumulado até agora, na estação de referência é de *28,1 mm*


----------



## fhff (25 Nov 2020 às 18:25)

Forte pelo litoral sintrense. Trovoada, granizo e chuva intensa. Acumulei mais 5 mm em poucos minutos... A caminho dos 37 mm


----------



## Tufao André (25 Nov 2020 às 18:35)

Por aqui não chove ainda, mas já observei 2 ou 3 relampagos para oeste, na direção de Sintra!  
Parece que está agreste para aqueles lados... A ver se chega algo aqui ao concelho vizinho!


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Nov 2020 às 18:40)

Clarões cor de laranja e trovoada a rugir logo de seguida. Céu e mar em cinza escuro uniforme. Voltou a chover a potes, anoiteceu num ápice e está cá um friozinho


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2020 às 19:17)

*42.23 mm *aqui em Alenquer (Netatmo) que belo dia de chuva!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2020 às 19:33)

Depois de tanto tempo com uma linha de instabilidade tão perto mas com progressão lenta e sem chegar cá, eis que finalmente começa a pingar por aqui... E bem!


----------



## Maniche94 (25 Nov 2020 às 19:37)

jamestorm disse:


> *42.23 mm *aqui em Alenquer (Netatmo) que belo dia de chuva!





jamestorm disse:


> Pois é , nada de chuva para o território até ao final do mês...esperava mto mais de Novembro que será bem abaixo de média aqui no Oeste. Temperaturas serão tb mais altas do que normal.
> Se Dezembro for como o dos últimos anos, isto não fica famoso.





jamestorm disse:


> ainda estou para ver o que vai chover até ao final do mês que vocês tanto insistem... Não há nada de consistente nos modelos até mesmo ao final do mês...mas depois veremos e fazemos as contas no fim.


Para quem dizia que não chovia mais até ao fim do mês, e não caía uma gota, afinal teve de morder a língua..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Nov 2020 às 19:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Depois de tanto tempo com uma linha de instabilidade tão perto mas com progressão lenta e sem chegar cá, eis que finalmente começa a pingar por aqui... E bem!



Foi chuva de pouca dura. Já não chove. Neste momento estão 11,9ºC, atual mínima diária.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2020 às 19:54)

Está valente por cá 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 19:55)

Bem, durante a tarde foi no mar que ficou a chuva toda, é lá que faz mais falta.  Ás vezes é mesmo preciso ter azar, pois esteve várias horas a escassos km's da costa.

Na estação do Aeródromo, o acumulado do dia segue nos *40.2mm*. Numa estação netatmo a sudeste da cidade, *35.5mm* acumulados.

Ambiente fresco com temperatura a rondar os 10ºC.


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 20:08)

Que carga!!! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (25 Nov 2020 às 20:16)

remember disse:


> Que carga!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Que salto... 





Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (25 Nov 2020 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

O evento segue com um acumulado de *11.43 mm* (está incluído o acumulado dos aguaceiros pré-frontais do final de noite de ontem - *1.78 mm*).

Apesar de não ter ouvido sei que choveu durante a madrugada . De manhã também choveu, até por voltas das 10h. Daí em diante houve uma melhoria generalizada, com direito a boas abertas durante a tarde. Durante o dia fui espreitando o radar e reparei que o grosso da precipitação ficou no mar, infelizmente.
Ao início da noite voltou o regime de aguaceiros permitindo acumular mais uns milímetros.

Aspecto relevante foi a descida das temperaturas, máxima de apenas *16.2ºC*.

Vento inicialmente moderado durante a manhã, enfraqueceu ao longo do dia.


Sigo agora com céu muito nublado, vento fraco de E/SE e 12.5ºC.




Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Está valente por cá
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Observei relâmpagos a SW por volta dessa hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Nov 2020 às 23:15)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O evento segue com um acumulado de *11.43 mm* (está incluído o acumulado dos aguaceiros pré-frontais do final de noite de ontem - *1.78 mm*).
> 
> ...


Sim, foram bem audíveis três trovões, e choveu praticamente 8mm em 20 minutos  Acumulado segue nos 11.1mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Nov 2020 às 23:31)

Durante a tarde ainda choveu bem. Caíram mais 1,5 mm, aumentando o acumulado diário para os 12,2 mm, e tenho um acumulado do evento de 15,5 mm. Nada mau! Ainda pude ouvir três trovões longínquos, possivelmente vindos da célula que estava em Sesimbra ao final da tarde. 
Entretanto, com a passagem da frente, a temperatura desceu bem. Estão 10,4°C e céu nublado, mas sem vento. Entretanto penso já ter resolvido os problemas com a estação e a ver se consigo registar melhor os acumulados dos próximos eventos ou do que ainda está por vir neste...


----------



## almeida96 (25 Nov 2020 às 23:40)

Por aqui pouco choveu no fim de tarde/início de noite...2 trovões e 30 minutos de chuva apenas.

Acumulados do dia:

Albarraque -* 30,2 mm *(estação de referência)
Abrunheira - 25,1 mm
Belas - 35,1 mm
Galamares - 39,4 mm
Sintra (Serra) - 36,8 mm
Mucifal (Colares) - 40,7 mm
Magoito - *59,4 mm*
Montelavar - *47,2 mm*

A temperatura já desceu aos *9,3ºC*.


----------



## srr (26 Nov 2020 às 00:03)

Abrantes
De vez em vez caem baldes
mas por curtos periodos


----------



## Tufao André (26 Nov 2020 às 00:41)

Por aqui só a registar alguma precipitação fraca a moderada durante a passagem daquela pequena linha de instabilidade que deu trovoada em Sintra.
De resto não vi chover mais nada.

Destaque para o frio que se faz sentir, apenas 10°C e vento fraco!


----------



## jamestorm (26 Nov 2020 às 01:13)

Uma lindíssima noite a esta hora com 10ºC, depois de belíssimas chuvadas que me alegraram o coração. Devia vir mais dias assim até ao próximo verão.


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2020 às 03:13)

O centro da depressão moveu-se para sudoeste da RLC durante as primeiras horas de hoje, assim parece na animação do radar de Coruche:


Às 00h estava a oeste de Aveiro:


----------



## david 6 (26 Nov 2020 às 03:42)

acumulado de ontem *30mm* certinhos, hoje vou em 0.8mm


----------



## StormRic (26 Nov 2020 às 03:59)

Imagem do Terra às 12h02, ontem 25:







Às 13h42, imagem do Aqua:


----------



## Tufao André (26 Nov 2020 às 09:10)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada fria e tranquila, com pouco vento.
Ao início da manhã, mais uma pequena linha de instabilidade a dar alguma chuva forte! 
Entretanto parou e já veio o sol, no entanto está a ficar mais escuro e parece que vem lá mais qualquer coisa 

9°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Nov 2020 às 09:43)

Valente chuvada ontem pelo país ontem.

*35,05 mm* na WU Belas Clube de Campo. 

Que venha mais


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2020 às 10:52)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a pós-frontal na madrugada ainda acumulou 3,1 mm. Assim sendo, o evento acabou com 19,2 mm. Bom acumulado para novembro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2020 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

A noite e inicio de madrugada foi de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, já esta manhã, que começou bem fresca, e com vento moderado, o sol começa agora a espreitar.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Nov 2020 às 13:13)

Entretanto acabou por não chover mais e não espero grande coisa para a tarde... 

Céu nublado e vento moderado, com rajadas, de ESE.
Ambiente bem fresco, só estão *14ºC*!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2020 às 13:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Valente chuvada ontem pelo país ontem.
> 
> *35,05 mm* na WU Belas Clube de Campo.
> 
> Que venha mais



Sem dúvida, o mapa do ipma mostra bem esse cenário.
Excelente distribuição da precipitação em todo território.


----------



## srr (26 Nov 2020 às 14:05)

Parece me que a Depressão, esta com pouca vontade.

Um nome apropriado seria  : Depressão da preguiça

Céu carregado, vento frisado, mas não passa disto.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

Hoje também ainda não me apercebi de chuva por Coimbra. Grande contraste com a madrugada e manhãs de ontem, com chuva constante e forte desde a meia-noite até à hora de almoço do dia seguinte


----------



## Maria Papoila (26 Nov 2020 às 17:36)

Fantástico final de tarde (sem filtros!):


----------



## RStorm (26 Nov 2020 às 17:38)

Boa Tarde

No inicio da noite de ontem voltaram os aguaceiros e prolongaram-se pela madrugada dentro, sem grandes intensidades e sendo pouco frequentes. O acumulado de ontem subiu para *10,5 mm *e o de hoje segue nos *1,8 mm*, nada mau este evento  
Ainda presenciei um clarão a SW-W pelas 7 h da manhã, seguido de trovão algum tempo depois. Penso ter vindo das células que andavam junto ao Cabo Espichel. 

A partir do meio da manhã, o céu diminuiu parcialmente de nebulosidade e tem se apresentado com abertas. Não choveu mais.
O vento neste momento sopra muito fraco de S-SE, mas soprou com alguma intensidade e rajadas durante o pico da tarde.

Agora parece que vamos ter uma pausa na chuva nas próximas horas, para depois regressar em força no fim de semana  Impressionante a brutal queda de folhas das árvores nestes dois dias graças ao vento 

Extremos: *9,8ºC / 15,6ºC / 1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 71%
Vento: S-SE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Depois daqueles aguaceiros durante a madrugada, pouco mais houve para dizer do dia de hoje. De facto, durante a manhã, o céu limpou e até esteve um dia algo soalheiro. 

Atualizo agora os dados relacionados com a temperatura nos últimos dias: 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem
Máx: 16,0°C
Mín: 10,2°C

Hoje
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 8,1°C

Agora estão 9,5°C e céu limpo. Mais uma vez, não me admirava nada que a mínima fosse registada pouco antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2020 às 23:08)

Fotografias tiradas hoje ao final da tarde 




IMG_8471-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8474-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8480-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8483-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (27 Nov 2020 às 12:41)

Bom dia! 

Mais uma noite fria e muito nublada, assim como esta manhã, mas sem qualquer chuva a registar. 
Algum vento fraco a moderado a aumentar a sensação de desconforto térmico! 

*8ºC* foi a mínima e segue nos 14ºC neste momento.
Pausa na chuva hoje, para amanhã regressar em força!!


----------



## StormRic (27 Nov 2020 às 16:44)

Noite fria, 8,7ºC, por comparação com os dias anteriores.
16,9ºC de máxima,

Perspectiva do mês de Novembro até à data, na estação Parque de Santa iria:





Extremos do mês:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2020 às 16:57)

Céu com aspecto de que ainda vai pingar qualquer coisa. Talvez seja só fogo de vista 




1606496071321 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




1606496071318 by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## RStorm (27 Nov 2020 às 18:44)

Boa Noite

Tal como previsto, hoje tivemos uma pausa na chuva, mas o céu apresentou-se geralmente muito nublado e com aspeto ameaçador.
O vento tem soprado fraco do quadrante leste.

Amanhã teremos mais uma boa rega 

Extremos: *8,2ºC / 16,6ºC 
*
T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 72% 
Vento: E / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## tomalino (27 Nov 2020 às 19:21)

Pôr do sol de hoje, visto do Campo Grande, em Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2020 às 19:48)

Boas,

Felizmente nova boa rega amanhã, efectivamente precisamos de mais chuva,isto para quem também gosta ver as redes hidrográficas a bombar na sua plenitude.
Venha isso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2020 às 22:15)

Final de tarde magnífico, a terminar bem a semana, antes de um sábado que se prevê algo chuvoso 




IMG_8506-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8527-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8518-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 00:05)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi claramente um dia de pausa entre dias de chuva - um dia soalheiro e algo fresco tendo em conta os anteriores.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 18,0°C
Mín: 8,1°C

Agora estão 10,5°C e céu limpo. Para amanhã espero algo entre os 5 e os 10 mm - veremos o que acontece!


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2020 às 01:04)

Boa noite,

A semana segue com um acumulado jeitoso de 28.4mm, amanhã espera-se mais qualquer coisa

Fotos do fim do dia de sexta e quinta-feira









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2020 às 10:57)

Bom dia.

Por aqui amanheceu com algum Sol, mas a partir das 9h começou a ficar nublado e neste momento está nevoeiro praticamente cerrado. Estão 13,6ºC. A mínima foi de *8,7ºC*.

--

Deixo duas fotos tiradas na manhã de ontem (27/11).




IMG_8503-HDR by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr




IMG_8497-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Boas,

Vai pingado.
Entretanto o radar não engana,a dita cuja está próxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2020 às 11:30)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui amanheceu com algum Sol, mas a partir das 9h começou a ficar nublado e neste momento está nevoeiro praticamente cerrado. Estão 13,6ºC. A mínima foi de *8,7ºC*.
> 
> ...




Perspectiva também  da manhã  de ontem deste lado , Penedo(Colares), no topo da serra de Sintra - Cota 280 mts. Estava cá um briol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2020 às 11:30)

Fotografia tirada esta manhã desde a Quinta do Almirante para a Várzea de Loures. Nesta altura o nevoeiro ainda não tinha chegado à minha localidade 





Créditos: Fátima Batista


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2020 às 11:55)

Bela linha de precipitação intensa...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 11:58)

Bom dia,
Depois dum amanhecer bem soalheiro e com o céu limpíssimo, ao longo da manhã o céu escureceu e agora está céu nublado e estão 16,4°C. Também já caiu um aguaceiro há pouco, acumulando 0,2 mm. Venha a chuva, que faz falta!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 13:37)

Chove bem agora! 
1 mm para já.


----------



## Tufao André (28 Nov 2020 às 13:41)

O dia começou com sol, mas rapidamente ficou encoberto.

Chuva moderada a forte há algum tempo por aqui. Começou fraca, mas tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Vento de S moderado, com rajadas.
15°C


----------



## rick80 (28 Nov 2020 às 13:42)

Já chove pela zona de Alcobaça. É parece ter vontade de demorar por cá 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2020 às 13:43)

vai cai uns chuviscos fracos, o melhor vem ai


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2020 às 13:56)

ja chove bem por aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2020 às 13:57)

8 mm.


----------



## meko60 (28 Nov 2020 às 14:15)

Boa tarde.
Chove com alguma intensidade agora, 4mm acumulados. A pressão está nos 1003,4mb e com tendencia a descer.


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2020 às 14:15)

Início de tarde com chuva moderada. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2020 às 14:58)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 14:59)

Boas,
Por aqui já passou a frente. Foi quase hora e meia de chuva copiosa, que acumulou uns belos 8,1 mm. Nada mau! 
Entretanto parece que vamos ter que esperar um pouco para que venha a pós-frontal.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2020 às 15:23)

ye apanhei parte mais fraca, bela treta


----------



## Tufao André (28 Nov 2020 às 15:27)

A chuva passou para fraca, sinal que a frente passou.
Vento por vezes com rajadas fortes e descida da temperatura.
14°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Nov 2020 às 15:34)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui rendeu 13.4mm , mais do que o previsto Novembro segue com 71.3mm, com a precipitação prevista até final do mês,  deve ficar muito perto da média 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2020 às 15:42)

*6.56 mm* até agora, nada mau! E continua...

mês está nos* 68.17mm* aqui em Alenquer (ainda longe da média).


----------



## Mammatus (28 Nov 2020 às 15:44)

Boa tarde 

A precipitação tem caído ininterruptamente desde as 13h. Por agora não chove, mas pelo radar parece vir mais.
Acumulado *6.10 mm*.

Sigo com 15.3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.
Máxima de *17.4ºC*.
________________

Relativamente ao evento do meio da semana, este rendeu *14.73 mm*.

________________

O mês segue com *56.12 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde
Os acumulados estão dentro do esperado pelos modelos.
Começou pelo litoral de Cascais e às 15h já tinha passado aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria, *6,9 mm* acumulados em Santa Iria (Parque).






















Sinceramente, não vejo razão para o Aviso Amarelo de precipitação no distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 16:16)

Na última hora voltou a cair precipitação. Um aguaceiro passou por aqui, acumulando mais 1 mm. O acumulado diário segue nos 9,1 mm.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2020 às 16:27)

Voltando atrás na minha opinião, algumas justificações pontuais para o aviso amarelo:

Linda-a-Velha, *14 mm em 1 hora*, das 13:24 às 14:24.

Cascais, *10,7 mm em 1 hora*, das 12:59 às 13:59.

Mesmo assim, foi talvez um pouco 'precipitado' o aviso amarelo de precipitação forte, no limite inferior dos critérios.
Não foram registadas descargas eléctricas, no radar os ecos praticamente não passaram do amarelo.

Boa rega no entanto, Novembro soma e segue, bem precisa.


----------



## windchill (28 Nov 2020 às 16:29)

Aqui pela zona da Amora foi uma boa rega! Antes da chegada da chuva, a Arrábida lá ao fundo avistava-se assim...


----------



## Mammatus (28 Nov 2020 às 16:50)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> A precipitação tem caído ininterruptamente desde as 13h. Por agora não chove, mas pelo radar parece vir mais.
> Acumulado *6.10 mm*.
> ...



Na última hora choveu mais um pouco, elevando o acumulado diário em mais umas décimas,* 6.86 mm*.
Supostamente a frente fria já havia passado, mas curiosamente a rajada máxima registou-se nesta última hora, *44.3 km/h*.
Massa de ar pós frontal, com o típico arrefecimento, sigo com 13.9ºC.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL5


----------



## srr (28 Nov 2020 às 17:01)

Abrantes;
A frente escangalhou se;
Rendeu só 1.8mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2020 às 17:04)

A manhã por cá começou com nevoeiro cerrado, que durou até á hora de almoço, e pouco depois por volta das 14 horas, começou a chover, e ainda não parou, sigo, com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Nov 2020 às 17:09)

Aqui na Ericeira pelas 14h caiu chuva bem forte puxada a vento.
Novo final de tarde em aguarela, sem filtros :


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2020 às 17:47)

Boas,

10 mm
83 mm mensais

Amanhã há mais.

O mês lá vai recuperando, e mais uma vez as contas fazem-se no fim,regra básica nestas andanças.


----------



## almeida96 (28 Nov 2020 às 17:54)

*11,2 mm* por aqui. 

Na região, a estação na Serra acumulou 15,8 mm e Galamares 14,7 mm.

O mês segue com *95,8 mm*. Bem possível que passe dos 100 mm, mas ainda a alguma distância da média 71-00 para Sintra/Granja (111,5 mm)!


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (28 Nov 2020 às 18:11)

Dilúvio por aqui 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2020 às 18:25)

4.4mm...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Nov 2020 às 18:35)

Boa noite,
Nas últimas sucederam-se aguaceiros pós-frontais que acumularam ainda mais alguma coisa. O dia segue assim com 10,7 mm, nada mau! 
O mês segue com 78,6 mm ou 69% da média mensal.


----------



## N_Fig (28 Nov 2020 às 18:47)

Dia de chuva pela Figueira, azar para quem queria lavar roupa e pô-la a secar


----------



## srr (28 Nov 2020 às 18:48)

Abrantes :

Afinal o melhor estava guardado para o pos-frontal

Soma 10.00 mm, e parece que vem ai mais vendo o radar.


----------



## RStorm (28 Nov 2020 às 20:11)

Boa noite 

Mais uma belíssima rega com um acumulado de *5,4 mm *
O dia começou com céu pouco nublado e neblina, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir do meio da manhã. Chuva entre a hora de almoço e o final da tarde, tendo sido geralmente moderada e com poucas interrupções. 
O vento soprou fraco a moderado do quadrante sul, mas neste momento encontra-se nulo.  

Veremos o que nos reserva o pós-frontal   

Extremos: *8,5ºC **/ **15,6ºC **/ **5,4 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2020 às 21:13)

Meninodasnuvens disse:


> Dilúvio por aqui
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



A região de Coimbra a registar bons acumulados horários:


----------



## Mammatus (28 Nov 2020 às 23:51)

Boa noite,

Aguaceiros do pós frontal a entrar na zona Oeste.
Por aqui tudo tranquilo, céu pouco nublado, mas avista-se nebulosidade mais compacta a oeste, associada ao aguaceiro a entrar na zona da Caparica.
12.1ºC e vento fraco de SSW.








Foto tirada hoje.
Ambiente bem outonal. As cores quentes dos liquidambares fizeram um belo contraste com o céu cinzento, que anunciava a chegada a frente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 11:07)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a madrugada/manhã já rendeu 1,7 mm e o grosso da precipitação deve estar quase a chegar. Veremos a que valores chego hoje!


----------



## Aspvl (29 Nov 2020 às 11:16)

Olhando para o radar+satélite parece que vem lá qualquer coisa


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2020 às 11:17)

Bom dia ao fórum. Manhã muito escura com céu ameaçador a S/SO, mammatus por esta altura e temperatura e pressão atmosférica em queda.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 11:43)

Bom dia,

Aguaceiros da madrugada renderam um acumulado de *1.02 mm*.
Mínima de *10.6ºC*.

Céu bastante escuro, não deve tardar muito para começar a chover.
13.9ºC, vento fraco do quadrante sul.






EDIT: já chove


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 11:45)

Já começou a chover bem por aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 11:59)

Creio que no céu estão os maiores Mammatus que já vi na minha vida. Assim que puder coloco fotos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 12:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Creio que no céu estão os maiores Mammatus que já vi na minha vida. Assim que puder coloco fotos.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 13:01)

Bom dia 

Após uma manhã com boas abertas de sol, o céu encontra-se neste momento nublado e por vezes caiem alguns pingos dispersos. 
O acumulado segue nos *1,5 mm*, resultante de aguaceiros ocorridos ao longo da madrugada. Vento muito fraco a nulo do quadrante sul.
Pelo radar, avizinha-se uma tarde bastante animada  Veremos como corre.  

T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 13:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já começou a chover bem por aqui...



Este último round foi "muita parra e pouca uva", apenas acumulou mais *0.25 mm*. 
O que vem aí é muito mais prometedor. 
quiçá


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 13:29)

Ouvi um trovão bem longo há um minuto! Muito bom!!! 
PS: E agora chove bem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2020 às 13:29)

Trovão  O radar promete, vamos ver 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2020 às 13:32)

Trovões vindos de Sudoeste, céu muito escuro e chuva a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 13:41)

Chuva fraca e escuro intenso a S-SW. Ainda não me apercebi de qualquer trovoada. 

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 13:54)

Cai bem 

Ainda não dei conta de trovoada.
Ambiente muito escuro, ao ponto de ser obrigado a acender a luz de casa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2020 às 13:54)

Chove bem 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2020 às 13:56)

É impressionante: a trovoada quando vem para estas bandas, após entrar em terra acaba-se logo. Deve ficar com receio que alguém lhe apresente a conta da electricidade para pagar...


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 13:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Chove bem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adaptando a "canção" da outra
Chuva forte aí só para ti.


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2020 às 14:01)

Céu encoberto.Chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:04)

Vem lá de Sul uma linha forte:






Começou agora a chover aqui, céu muito escuro.

Alguns aguaceiros curtos durante a noite produziram 1,8 mm.


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2020 às 14:06)

Trovejou há uns 2 minutos em Carcavelos (e a chuva para estar a intensificar-se).


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2020 às 14:15)

Boas, 
Chuva forte, por aqui.

A circulação depressionária do Clément está-se a tornar mais complexa e já são visíveis mais dois núcleos em torno dele, um dos quais é o que está a atingir a região de Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

Vem forte mas ainda só chove fraco aqui:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 14:19)

StormRic disse:


> Vem forte mas ainda só chove fraco aqui:



Estas linhas de instabilidade estão associadas à vasta área depressionária que o NHC está a acompanhar, certo?


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:22)

Mammatus disse:


> Estas linhas de instabilidade estão associadas à vasta área depressionária que o NHC está a acompanhar, certo?



Certo, são linhas periféricas de uma área depressionária mais alargada que inclui o núcleo com probabilidade de tomar características sub-tropicais.





Há 10 minutos, uma DEA potente em frente ao Cabo Espichel, mas está difícil de entrarem em terra.


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Nov 2020 às 14:26)

Chove persistentemente desde há 45m aprox.

Cerca das 11h30 - altura em que vi vários relâmpagos no horizonte - São Sebastião, Praia dos Pescadores e Furnas/Pico do Futuro:


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2020 às 14:27)

Que chuvada por Carnaxide!
Alarmes a apitar e tudo.
A temperatura caiu dos 12,5°C para os 9,0°C.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2020 às 14:28)

Chove copiosamente em Algés. Chove sem parar há pelo menos meia hora.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:30)

Chove moderado agora e em Santa iria deve estar forte,* 5,1 mm* acumulados, 3,5 mm desde as 14h.




Maria Papoila disse:


> Chove persistentemente desde há 45m aprox.
> 
> Cerca das 11h30 São Sebastião, Praia dos Pescadores e Furnas/Pico do Futuro:



 belas fotos!!  Venha mais!


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:33)

A manhã por cá começou com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas parou por volta das 9:30, agora sigo com céu muito nublado, e algo fresco.


----------



## Luis Martins (29 Nov 2020 às 14:35)

Chuva forte por Vale Milhaços acompanhada por trovoada! Até faz eco!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:35)

Boas

8 mm

Boa rega.


Por volta das 12h apanhei granizo nos Oitavos(Guincho).

Dia frio, finalmente!


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 14:35)

Trovão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2020 às 14:35)

Grande descarga


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2020 às 14:35)

Trovoada a sul.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 14:36)

Agora sim, ouvi um trovão e bem forte!  No entanto, parou de chover... parece que o grosso está a passar mais ao lado.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:37)

Tecto dos Nimbostratus nos 250 m, chove fraco:

ENE, montes de Vialonga, 14:27


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:38)

vai começando a chover aqui


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:40)

Mammatus disse:


> Trovão





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Grande descarga





Tiagolco disse:


> Trovoada a sul.





RStorm disse:


> Agora sim, ouvi um trovão e bem forte!  No entanto, parou de chover... parece que o grosso está a passar mais ao lado.



Nada mal, *83 kA*:





E antes foi esta, em frente à Fonte da Telha:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 14:41)

RStorm disse:


> Agora sim, ouvi um trovão e bem forte!  No entanto, parou de chover... parece que o grosso está a passar mais ao lado.



De acordo com o radar a precipitação mais forte está centrada no eixo Sesimbra-Almada, e outra a leste do Montijo-Alcochete.
Nós estamos no meio.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 14:43)

Chove intensamente há cerca de 1h, com céu bastante escuro neste momento, e acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

Outra, mais fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2020 às 14:44)

Mais dois trovões seguidos. Ao mesmo tempo o céu começa a abrir a sudoeste.


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:46)

Boa tarde de chuva!
Estado do tempo amigo do recolher obrigatório  . 2 belos trovões acompanhados por uma valente carga de água. Temperatura desceu, 10,2ºC, o acumulado está nos 15,2mm.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

Trovão há 5 min foi dos mais incríveis que já ouvi, uma brutalidade que fez disparar os alarmes de vários carros na Baixa.


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

Bem audíveis 3 trovões. Continua a chover moderado.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

Continuo a ouvir trovões, cada vez mais próximos e fortes.
Por aqui segue tudo calmo, sem chuva e sem vento. Apesar do Montijo não estar em confinamento neste momento, o silêncio nas ruas é brutal


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Após uma breve trégua, voltou a chover desta vez acompanhado de algum vento.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Já se vê nas beachcam das praias de Almada o céu a abrir e o sol a brilhar:


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2020 às 14:52)

A temperatura ainda não recuperou da última chuvada. *9,4ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:53)

mais forte agora


----------



## belem (29 Nov 2020 às 14:53)

Algumas abertas e um pouco de sol, agora aqui em Carcavelos. Mas deve estar para vir mais chuva.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

belem disse:


> Algumas abertas e um pouco de sol, agora aqui em Carcavelos. Mas deve estar para vir mais chuva.


Por hoje estamos arrumados. Talvez só para o final da semana é que a chuva volta.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 14:55)

Céu a clarear rapidamente, já posso apagar a luz de casa.
hahahaha


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2020 às 14:57)

Ah, 3 belos relâmpagos seguidos de bombas que puseram os alarmes dos carros todos a apitar, mais granizo de pequenas dimensões durante 5 minutos, assim sim.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

7,1 mm aqui

Fonte da Telha


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

Sol a brilhar.
Serra a fumegar,  espectacular como sempre.
9 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 14:59)

Continua a chover de forma intensa mas não deverá ser por muito mais tempo. O Sol já espreita


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2020 às 15:00)

RStorm disse:


> Agora sim, ouvi um trovão e bem forte!  No entanto, parou de chover... parece que o grosso está a passar mais ao lado.



Hoje ficámos repetidamente no buraco das várias linhas...

Vista de uma bonita _shelf cloud_ para os lados do Estuário do Tejo há minutos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 15:01)

O que é que eu posso dizer? Que loucura por estas bandas! Chuva torrencial, vários trovões incrivelmente intensos, algum granizo...   tudo isto durante mais de uma hora! Só agora é que parece que está a abrir. Não me admirava nada que, com estes 13,7 mm que caíram, a vala aqui ao lado já tenha alguma água corrente...


----------



## Microburst (29 Nov 2020 às 15:01)

Nesta zona e em Lisboa praticamente todas as DEA foram positivas, curioso. Daí os valentes e prolongados trovões.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:01)

8,4 mm

Estas linhas de instabilidade prometem bastante animação:


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:04)

A trovoada dissipou-se, mas parece que vou apanhar com os restos dela, ou então vai passar mesmo de raspão à cidade. Depois disso, já sei que terei o sol de volta, a avaliar pelos posts anteriores 
O acumulado ainda só subiu até aos *1,8 mm*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2020 às 15:08)

Mammatus disse:


> Adaptando a "canção" da outra
> Chuva forte aí só para ti.


É verdade  Mas com esta sinótica já sabemos como funciona, contudo olhando os acumulados em redor acho que hoje foi tudo muito democrático até ao momento, contudo aquela linha de instabilidade que se aproxima já não vai ser assim, vamos ver quem serão os premiados  Por aqui o acumulado segue nos 7.8mm,  desde ontem 22.8mm, muito bom 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:08)

Geopower disse:


> Bem audíveis 3 trovões. Continua a chover moderado.





RStorm disse:


> Continuo a ouvir trovões, cada vez mais próximos e fortes.
> Por aqui segue tudo calmo, sem chuva e sem vento. Apesar do Montijo não estar em confinamento neste momento, o silêncio nas ruas é brutal





Microburst disse:


> Ah, 3 belos relâmpagos seguidos de bombas que puseram os alarmes dos carros todos a apitar, mais granizo de pequenas dimensões durante 5 minutos, assim sim.



Deve ter havido valentes sustos pela Baixa de Lisboa/Bairro Alto/Campo de Ourique, etc...


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

rozzo disse:


> Hoje ficámos repetidamente no buraco das várias linhas...
> 
> Vista de uma bonita _shelf cloud_ para os lados do Estuário do Tejo há minutos:


Mais uma excelente imagem como sempre  Quem me dura ter essas magnificas vistas  
É verdade, hoje ficámos no buraco, mas também não nos podemos queixar pois este ano temos enchido bem a barriga  

EDIT: Aí está ela, chove moderado, mas o céu também começou a clarear


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 15:10)

RStorm disse:


> A trovoada dissipou-se, mas parece que vou apanhar com os restos dela, ou então vai passar mesmo de raspão à cidade. Depois disso, já sei que terei o sol de volta, a avaliar pelos posts anteriores
> O acumulado ainda só subiu até aos *1,8 mm*.



Aí o acumulado conseguiu ser ainda pior do que aqui.
Ainda está a chover, mas o acumulado vai subir sensivelmente até aos *6 mm*, depois posto os resultado exactos.
Está a passar de raspão parte da precipitação mais intensa que vinha dos lados de Sesimbra. Originou uma pequena quebra da temperatura, até então esta vinha se apresentando mais ou menos constante.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:14)

Grande aberta vai aquecer e novas células vão nascer naquela área:






Leiria na trajectória de uma célula particularmente intensa:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 15:17)

Aí está, o astro-rei veio nos fazer companhia.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:21)

A linha de células a Leste e perto de Setúbal tem forte actividade eléctrica:


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:22)

Por aqui está a dar as últimas, o acumulado disparou para *2,4 mm*. Céu a clarear bastante e algumas abertas no horizonte. 
Entretanto, pareceu-me ter ouvido qualquer coisa ali das células a leste de Setúbal... 

T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 84% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:29)

Parou a chuva, *9,9ºC, 9,9 mm* !

Sol e arco-íris, claro!


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2020 às 15:32)

Depois da trovoada, tarde de céu pouco nublado.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (29 Nov 2020 às 15:34)

StormRic disse:


> Deve ter havido valentes sustos pela Baixa de Lisboa/Bairro Alto/Campo de Ourique, etc...
> 
> Filmei essa. Estava na janela


----------



## manganao (29 Nov 2020 às 15:35)

chuva torrencial sem trovoada


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Nov 2020 às 15:39)

O pequeno “riacho“ no alcatrão depois da chuvada das 14/14/:30.


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2020 às 15:42)

manganao disse:


> chuva torrencial sem trovoada



Penso que estará aqui dentro de alguns minutos, céu escuro.

Agora queda de trovão  + chuva


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

vai continuando a chover moderado  estou naquela linha que vem de sul agora


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 15:53)

david 6 disse:


> vai continuando a chover moderado  estou naquela linha que vem de sul agora



Prepara os baldes...


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 15:55)

StormRic disse:


> Prepara os baldes...




TROVOADA!


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2020 às 15:55)

7.2mm em 6 minutos


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2020 às 15:59)

Recomeçou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, e já se ouviram pelo menos 2 trovões.


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 16:00)

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETUBAL5/graph/2020-11-29/2020-11-29/daily

Acumulado diário *5.59 mm* (+4.32 mm nesta linha de instabilidade).

Rajada máxima de 32.4 km/h, coincidindo com o período de precipitação mais intensa.











Temperatura já em recuperação, sigo 13.3ºC.
Vento nulo


----------



## Tufao André (29 Nov 2020 às 16:07)

Início de tarde bem animado por aqui! 

Com a passagem da linha de instabilidade, houve um pouco de tudo! Chuva muito intensa, 4 trovões bem fortes, algum granizo a acompanhar e vento forte antes da chuvada chegar!! 

Rapidamente passou e o sol brilha, ficou um arco íris lindo e a temperatura caiu para os 10°C, agora em lenta recuperação...


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2020 às 16:07)

Acabou.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

mais *11 mm *já cá cantam!


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 16:13)

trovões constantes


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Nov 2020 às 16:19)

No sofá estirada sob mantinha de lã pronta para um filme eis que surge um sol radioso a chamar para magnifico passeio ao ar livre. Parece extremamente agradável - céu totalmente azul e temperatura agradável.
Oh dear


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2020 às 16:39)

e acabou cai uns pingos ainda, céu azul "a chegar" acumulado *10.8mm*


----------



## manganao (29 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

que célula enorme eco roxo na zona de torres novas  e mira aire eco


----------



## Candy (29 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

Quase há uma hora pra conseguir entrar no fórum! Tlm novo... e pass??? Porcaria dos login automáticos!

Apenas para deixar registo de mammatus em Peniche agora há  pouco. Talvez já uma hora, já nem sei 


















Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (29 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

Foi um início de tarde animado! Alguns trovões ao longe e chuva moderada. 

O acumulado é de *11,2 mm*, igual ao de ontem.


----------



## Tonton (29 Nov 2020 às 16:46)

Céu descoberto e 11ºC.
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo marca 13,46 mm, nada mau.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2020 às 16:46)

Acumulados por aqui variam entre 12,2 e 13,4 mm. Bela rega!

Agora céu quase limpo para SW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 17:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Creio que no céu estão os maiores Mammatus que já vi na minha vida. Assim que puder coloco fotos.



Aqui fica a dita cuja.

Fotografia panorâmica após junção de 7 fotografias tiradas na vertical.




IMG_8563-HDR-Pano by duarthe_sousa, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2020 às 17:32)

Só tenho a relatar uns agauceiros fracos a moderados, e alguns trovões, nada de especial, e o dia de hoje acabou com um céu em tons de amarelo, o grosso de chuva, devia ter caído na zona do vale do Tejo, aí o céu estava bem negro.


Em Gouxaria, Alcanena, esa tarde.


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 17:49)

Crepúsculo na Fonte da Telha/Cabana do Pescador


----------



## Mammatus (29 Nov 2020 às 18:11)

^^belas torres no horizonte.

"Depois da tempestade vem a bonança"
Céu praticamente limpo, temperatura estável na última hora, na casa dos 13ºC.
Vento rodou para o quadrante leste, sopra fraco.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 18:41)

Após o meu último post, o céu limpou gradualmente e não choveu mais. O acumulado ficou-se pelos *2,4 mm*  
O vento mantêm-se nulo e nota-se bem o arrefecimento noturno. Por este andar, a mínima ainda pode ser batida. 

Extremos: *10,1ºC / 14,1ºC / 2,4 mm *

T. Atual: *11,5ºC *
HR: 90% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (29 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

As células que passaram em Coruche (ou lá perto) viam-se algo ocultas por nebulosidade próxima, mas dava para perceber a bigorna do conjunto:

16:03:29, Leste, o arco-íris estava sobre o Tejo, perto da margem oposta:





16:04:15





16:16:47





16:16:54. é perceptível o topo da bigorna:





Altitude dos ecos até 8 a 9 Km:





Entretanto, a norte de Santarém, aquelas células estavam prestes a adquirir eco roxo, à sua passagem pela zona de Torres Novas:





As células de Torres Novas seriam estas:






E estas as a caminho de Leiria, talvez...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (29 Nov 2020 às 21:24)

Boa noite! Mammatus em Coruche hoje.


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2020 às 21:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui fica a dita cuja.
> 
> Fotografia panorâmica após junção de 7 fotografias tiradas na vertical.
> 
> ...





Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Boa noite! Mammatus em Coruche hoje.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


Excelentes!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite, 
Depois da tempestade, vem a bo... quer dizer, o tempo anticiclónico, literalmente! Neste fim de dia o nevoeiro tem sido o protagonista. A humidade lá acumulou mais uns 0,3 mm, elevando o acumulado diário para os 14 mm. Está sim é um frio do caraças, com 9,5ºC!  

Aqui está o resumo das temperaturas dos últimos dois dias:

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem
Máx: 16,7ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 38,5 km/h SSO
Prec: 10,7 mm

Hoje
Máx: 14,5ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC
Prec: 14 mm


----------



## meko60 (29 Nov 2020 às 22:39)

Boa noite.
A chuva de hoje deixou um acumulado de 15,5mm. A temperatura está nos 11ºC com 96% de HR.


----------



## Mammatus (30 Nov 2020 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Desde o meu último post caiu mais um aguaceiro (+1.78 mm) perfazendo um acumulado total diário de *6.10 mm*.
Extremos do dia: *14.9ºC* / *10.6ºC*

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco do quadrante leste, 11.4ºC
Está fresquinho! 


Reparei que a estação de Palhais está novamente on, após um longo período de inactividade.
Segue já com 9.1ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPALHA1


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 02:40)

O acumulado final em Santa Iria (Parque) foi *10,2 mm*.
Um dia frio, com máxima apenas *12,6ºC*, embora de fraca amplitude térmica (mínima de *9,7ºC*)

Bastante bem definida a passagem da linha de instabilidade, cerca das 15h:






Hoje, depois de ter passado por uma mínima de *10,1ºC*, a temperatura está em subida ligeira nesta altura, *10,7ºC*.
Vento bastante estável de ENE, entre 8 e 16 Km/h.
HR também estável em 85%.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 03:31)

Células a formarem-se a sul, movimento para Norte com ligeira deriva para NNW:











Vento ENE tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, *25 Km/h* e rajadas de *35 Km/h*
.
*10,6ºC e 85%*


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 05:50)

O que vem a caminho...





O que passou durante a manhã e tarde de ontem:
E... o 'embrião' sub-tropical? 
Imagem do Terra às 11h38 de ontem dia 29.





Previsão de 40% de probabilidade, pelo NHC às 6h de hoje:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2020 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
Durante a madrugada, o nevoeiro dissipou-se por causa do vento, mas ainda deixou mais um acumulado de 0,2 mm devido à humidade. 
Entretanto parece que chegaram os restos das células que têm afetado o tempo mais para sul. Por aqui resumem-se a céu nublado, algum vento, tempo fresco e pouco mais... Estão 11,2°C neste momento, bem fresquinho!


----------



## Tufao André (30 Nov 2020 às 12:31)

Bom dia!

Dia francamente mais calmo por aqui, apenas muita nebulosidade média e alta dos restos das células que estão no sul do país. Não espero chuva, mas nestas situações nunca se sabe...
Madrugada com muita nebulosidade baixa e pouco vento.

Neste momento, vento de E moderado e temperatura em subida! 
*15ºC*


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2020 às 12:40)

Boa tarde. Céu cada vez mais carregado para Sul, Sueste e Leste nesta altura, bigorna bem visível a S/SE.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2020 às 13:10)

Este inicio de tarde, segue com céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado, e algum frio.


----------



## Microburst (30 Nov 2020 às 13:22)

Céu cada vez mais carregado, há cerca de um quarto de hora levantou-se um vento fresco moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de Este/Sueste que traz um cheiro "azeitado" a esta zona, e a temperatura claramente em queda.

Dados actuais: 14,2ºC, 82% HR e pressão nos 1018hpa.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2020 às 13:28)

hoje mais tranquilo, continua nublado, de vez em quando até cai uns pingos


----------



## comentador (30 Nov 2020 às 14:02)

Microburst disse:


> Céu cada vez mais carregado, há cerca de um quarto de hora levantou-se um vento fresco moderado, por vezes com rajadas, de Este/Sueste que traz um cheiro "azeitado" a esta zona, e a temperatura claramente em queda.
> 
> Dados actuais: 14,2ºC, 82% HR e pressão nos 1018hpa.



Boa tarde, o cheiro "azeitado" são das 3 fábricas de secagem  de bagaço de azeitona, como o vento está sueste, o fumo chega aí. Fábrica das Fortes, a de Odivelas (Ferreira do Alentejo e a de Alvito.


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Nov 2020 às 15:45)

Agradável dia de Outono, cores definidas e temperatura amena. Por volta do meio dia São Lourenço, de rio cheíssimo e vale semi alagado estava assim:


----------



## JAlves (30 Nov 2020 às 16:05)

É tão bom ver os rios, e as zonas baixas assim cheias de água!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2020 às 16:50)

Boa tarde,

Alguma precipitação há pouco, por aqui, oriunda de nuvens de base média/alta. Céu encoberto por Altostratus, Altostratus Undulatus e até alguns Mammatus.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 17:07)

Extensa mancha de precipitação resultante da linha de instabilidade/frente que passou no Barlavento e Sudoeste Alentejano, parece dirigir-se para a RLC.
Se não perder intensidade, o que me parece mais provável, vai dar uma boa rega por cá:





Actualização: a maior parte daquela mancha vai perder-se no oceano, pois o movimento geral encurva para Noroeste:


----------



## belem (30 Nov 2020 às 17:12)

Já está a começar a chover em Carcavelos.


----------



## Tufao André (30 Nov 2020 às 17:14)

Bastante escuro esta tarde, são visíveis várias cortinas de chuva para NE e E! Sempre a passar ao lado...
E agora também mais a sul... Deve estar prestes a chegar alguma chuva a qualquer momento!

Vento mais fraco do quadrante leste
15ºC

EDIT: Começou a pingar agora!!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 18:28)

belem disse:


> Já está a começar a chover em Carcavelos.



Confirma-se no radar. Não é ainda a maior massa de nuvens e duvido que esta chegue cá inteira e com a mesma intensidade. Outras células podem no entanto desenvolver-se, mas em local incerto:


----------



## almeida96 (30 Nov 2020 às 18:36)

Novembro despede-se com o ceú carregado e de quando em vez com algumas pingas que vão caindo... *0,5 mm*


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2020 às 20:27)

Boa noite

O dia foi fresco e com céu muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente com abertas durante a manhã.
Aguaceiros fracos/dispersos ao longo de todo o dia, resultantes das células dissipadas vindas de sul, mas sem acumulação e nem todos molhavam o chão. O destaque vai para os céus bastante fotogénicos 
O vento soprou moderado de SE, tornando-se muito fraco a nulo a partir da tarde. Não fosse o facto de este ter surgido logo antes da meia noite e a mínima de ontem tinha sido batida. 

Apesar de ter acabado em grande, Novembro foi um mês bastante seco com apenas 40% da média mensal de precipitação  O acumulado total foi de *42,3 mm *
Dezembro parece bastante promissor no que toca à chuva, quebrando a já habitual regra da chegada do anticiclone nestes últimos anos  Veremos como corre o arranque do inverno climatológico  

Extremos: *8,8ºC / 16,3ºC *

T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 21:27)

A depressão perto da Madeira continua a enviar linhas de instabilidade que têm atingido em cheio o Sul do Continente, mas, no que à RLC diz respeito, chegam cá já praticamente dissipadas, com nebulosidade média e alta e precipitações fracas.

Há neste momento uma célula particularmente intensa mas que resiste em mover-se para norte à mesma velocidade que o fluxo em rotação em torno do centro depressionário, parecendo agarrar-se a um 'ponto quente' à superfície:


----------



## Mammatus (1 Dez 2020 às 00:19)

Boa noite,

Último dia de Novembro e do Outono climatológico marcado essencialmente por céu muito nublado.
Ocorreu um curto aguaceiro pouco depois das 18h, acumulou apenas *0.25 mm*. As células que afectaram o sul do país chegaram aqui em avançado estado de dissipação.

Dia fresco não só pela falta de sol, mas também pelo vento do quadrante leste que soprou moderado até meio da tarde, baixando um pouco a sensação térmica. 
Extremos: *16.8ºC* / *11.3ºC*

Este evento rendeu de acumulado *13.21 mm*.
Acumulado mensal *63.23 mm*


Sigo com céu nublado, 13.1ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Dez 2020 às 10:13)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui, a tarde de ontem, dia 30 de novembro, foi uma tarde de calmaria e de céu nublado. Eu nem esperava que chegasse alguma coisa à região, mas lá chegou e ainda acumulou 0,5 mm que, juntando aos 0,3 mm de madrugada devido ao nevoeiro, dá um total de 0,8 mm.  Nada mau para um dia que nem sequer deveria ter tido precipitação! Novembro assim terminou com um total de 95,7 mm ou 85% do valor médio para este mês (113,1 mm). Abaixo do normal, mas até é um valor razoável, digamos... Já p outono climatológico acabou acima da média, com um acumulado de 215 mm ou 110% do valor normal (196,3 mm).  

Assim foram os últimos dois dias de novembro: 

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Dia 29
Máx: 14,5ºC
Mín: 8,7ºC

Dia 30
Máx: 16,5ºC
Mín: 9,1ºC


----------

